# This Is Where I'm From



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 3, 2014)

Kaneohe Oahu Hawaii USA, paradise, the most beautiful place in the middle of the Pacific Ocean.







I'd love to hear about where everyone is from, see photos...


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 3, 2014)

By way of contrast, here is a pair of photos of my street in the winter and spring.  It's a townhouse condo complex.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 3, 2014)

I live around here:


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 4, 2014)

I took this from my apartment window. It is across the street in Ontario, Canada...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 4, 2014)

@Andy M. that's some contrast
@PrincessFiona60, beautiful!
@Rocklobster, WOW, just WOW!


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 4, 2014)

Beautiful.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 4, 2014)

Orchards of citrus and avocados in the Heritage Valley, not far from the Pacific.


----------



## chiklitmanfan (Aug 4, 2014)

We live in the funky southern tourist trap village of Senoia, Georgia. A dozen major motion pictures have been partially filmed here and it is the home of The Walking Dead series. Most of the downtown is on the historic registry. Our next door neighbor runs a gift shop that is in a building dating back to 1840.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4_pZP-GDWI


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 4, 2014)

This is very close to where I grew up in Wisconsin.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 4, 2014)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...educt_2003.jpg/220px-Marple_Aqueduct_2003.jpg

This shows a famous landmark at Marple in Cheshire where I live. It was completed in 1799 and carries the Peak Forest Canal over the River Goyt. It's the highest masonry-arch aqueduct in Britain. 

The boat in the picture is a traditional canal narrow boat (NOT a barge as people often mis-name it) which in its working days would have carried cotton or coal or other merchandise, often with a "butty" boat (or trailor) attached. They were originally pulled by horses but latterly were equipped with engines. Whole families lived on them in very cramped quarters, often supplemented by canvas tenting

The narrow boat in the picture is typical of many others used nowadays on the canal system in Britain as recreational boats either privately owned or hired from holiday companies.

Behind the aqueduct is the viaduct carrying the Manchester to Sheffield railway line, built in the 1860s. 

And yes, there is a connection between "my" Marple and Agatha Christie's "Miss Marple". She is said to have passed through Marple on the train and decided on the name on seeing the station nameplate.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 4, 2014)

What fun to see the areas you all are from. Very beautiful, every single one! I enjoyed seeing them and hope to see more. 

I'm in the Mojave Desert in So Cal. We had an unusually good wildflower year last spring, to the south. 






Looking west at the Sierra Nevadas last winter, from my street:


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2014)

This is the building in the fall. And those pics that Andy M. showed are pretty much like any city in this state. Including mine.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 5, 2014)

Beautiful building Addie, and that maple tree...!


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2014)

Cheryl J said:


> Beautiful building Addie, and that maple tree...!



That tree is on the patio. We get that beautiful colored leaves every fall. The building used to be a school building, grades K-6. It is now considered an historical building. Under the carpeting are the original oak wood floors that still creak when you walk across the floor. I am not too fond of my neighbors in the building, but I love the building itself. When they notified me that an apartment was available, there were two schools I could choose from one was the original high school that my father attended and then became the Jr. High school that I and my kids all attended. I chose this one. And I am glad I did.


----------



## chiklitmanfan (Aug 5, 2014)

Cheryl J: Been to Barstow, Needles, Palmdale, and Lancaster and my wife's uncle and aunt lived in the foothills near Tehachepi.  Their dogs had been bitten so many times by rattlers they were immune to it.   I LOVED the desert and my wife hated it.  I'm a native San Franciscan and it is hard to believe what a diverse state Cal is.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2014)

chiklitmanfan said:


> Cheryl J: Been to Barstow, Needles, Palmdale, and Lancaster and my wife's uncle and aunt lived in the foothills near Tehachepi.  Their dogs had been bitten so many times by rattlers they were immune to it.   I LOVED the desert and my wife hated it.  I'm a native San Franciscan and it is hard to believe *what a diverse state Cal is*.  Thanks for posting.



It is not just California. The whole of the West Coast is the same. Dessert, sea coast. mountains, farm land, etc. It has some of every thing you might find in any other part of the country. The only animal I can think of just right now that is missing is aligators. I am sure there are others, buy right now my mind is fried.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 5, 2014)

Addie said:


> It is not just California. The whole of the West Coast is the same. Dessert, sea coast. mountains, farm land, etc. It has some of every thing you might find in any other part of the country. The only animal I can think of just right now that is missing is aligators. I am sure there are others, buy right now my mind is fried.



There are no deserts, sea coasts or mountains in the mid-section of the country between the Appalachians and the Rockies. And the mountains in California are much more dramatic than those in the East Coast. I love California - I have a lot of family there.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> There are no deserts, sea coasts or mountains in the mid-section of the country between the Appalachians and the Rockies. And the mountains in California are much more dramatic than those in the East Coast. I love California - I have a lot of family there.



No, but there are farmlands, There is a dessert in the Dakotas. Looking for sea coasts other than the West Coast? The Gulf Coast, the East Coast. What I was trying to say is if you move to anywhere on the West Coast and are looking for a place that will be familiar to what you left behind, you will find it on the West Coast. If you grew up on a farm in Ohio, you will find plenty of farmland on the West Coast. If you lived along the coastline in the East, you will find it on the West Coast. Large cities? On the West Coast also. Small towns. The same. Country roads or large freeways. All over the country. The only thing that really changes from state to state are the laws. And every state has their quirky ones. In this state it is still on the books that you must carry your musket to church on Sunday to ward off the native heathens. When they got rid of a lot of Blue Laws, they overlooked that one somehow.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 5, 2014)

Addie said:


> No, but there are farmlands, There is a dessert in the Dakotas.



That's why I didn't mention farmlands 



Addie said:


> Looking for sea coasts other than the West Coast? The Gulf Coast, the East Coast.



The Gulf of Mexico is not a sea - it's a gulf.



Addie said:


> What I was trying to say is if you move to anywhere on the West Coast and are looking for a place that will be familiar to what you left behind, you will find it on the West Coast. If you grew up on a farm in Ohio, you will find plenty of farmland on the West Coast. If you lived along the coastline in the East, you will find it on the West Coast. Large cities? On the West Coast also. Small towns. The same. Country roads or large freeways. All over the country. The only thing that really changes from state to state are the laws. And every state has their quirky ones. In this state it is still on the books that you must carry your musket to church on Sunday to ward off the native heathens. When they got rid of a lot of Blue Laws, they overlooked that one somehow.



 Okay, I get you now.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 5, 2014)

All I can say is I need to get out of LA.  I'd like to eventually live off grid somewhere in the mountains in cooler climate.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 5, 2014)

This is a pretty good representation of what it's like here in Portsmouth, Virginia. It's a small city on the Elizabeth River near the mouth of the Chesapeake Bay. The Portsmouth Naval Shipyard was established in 1800; that's where that aircraft carrier, the _Harry S Truman_, is going.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 5, 2014)

Just to expand (brag) a little about my beloved California. Sitting where I do, I don't think there's anywhere else in the country where I could visit the ocean, mountains and desert in the same day. I often bless my parents wisdom for settling right here in this georgous piece of paradise, Ventura County, Ca.

I too am loving all the pictures.....more, more, more!!!!


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 5, 2014)

roadfix said:


> All I can say is I need to get out of LA.  I'd like to eventually live off grid somewhere in the mountains in cooler climate.



I hear you there, RF. The only thing I appreciate about LA is it has a big airport.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 5, 2014)

though I am from Bermuda, I miss living on O'ahu, not a day goes by where I don't think about it. Hawai'i is the only place I've live in the U.S.A. that felt like another country. Bermuda aint' too shabby either, but Hawai'i is just such a feast for the senses.

Living in Northern Va, just outside of D.C. is fun, but I am a beach bum at heart, and there are NO beaches here.

Here are some of my shots from my time in the 808

From Pali lookout






the mokes





The view from the condo (ala moana and Hobron)





Rabbit island





Temple Valley





Pearl harbor





and more. . .


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 5, 2014)

*WOW!*

Thanks everyone for tossing your pennies into the fountain so to speak
The World, not just the USA is so diverse
There's so much to see, and this is one of the reasons that my husband and I left the middle of the Pacific Ocean for the middle of the Arizona desert. We can hop in our car and go ANYWHERE!






We STUFFED our car last September and took off on a month long road trip, Our Great Western Adventure, Utah, Idaho, Montana, South Dakata, Wyoming, Colorado and back to Arizona.
We had talked about this for many years prior to our move to the "mainland" and it was a *BLAST!*
This was for our 20th wedding anniversary
Our honeymoon was a month long car trip through the original 13 colonies
Can you tell we like to do?
Mr&Mrs DF called us midway through our trip, "did you kill each other yet? we could never do this"
We are not only marries, but we are each others best friend


----------



## chiklitmanfan (Aug 5, 2014)

When you work for the airlines for 47 years you fly to a LOT of places. Been to Bermuda and Hawaii and although I loved them both, I'd get island fever. I don't have too much praise for Atlanta because we have also lived in the foothills of the Cascades east of Seattle and right in the center of San Francisco.  Our favorite place we ever lived?  The Pine Lake Plateau in the foothills of the Cascades!  We've been gone from there for 25 years and are still homesick. I lived about two blocks from San Francisco's Corona Heights and had a breathtaking view of the entire bay area from up there.  Did I feel blessed living in these places? Yes, however I have appreciated and enjoyed every place I ever lived, even Vietnam.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 5, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> By way of contrast, here is a pair of photos of my street in the winter and spring.  It's a townhouse condo complex.


Looks lovely, Andy. I assumed when you called it a condo on another post that it was an apartment block


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 5, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I live around here:



Wow!


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 5, 2014)

What lovely photographs. I need to get my act together and come look before I'm too old to get insurance.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 5, 2014)

The English Lake District for Addie. Not as spectacular as the Rockies but not bad all the same.

Lake District National Park - Free photos    (click photos to find out what they are.)


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 6, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Just to expand (brag) a little about my beloved California. Sitting where I do, I don't think there's anywhere else in the country where I could visit the ocean, mountains and desert in the same day. I often bless my parents wisdom for settling right here in this georgous piece of paradise, Ventura County, Ca.
> 
> I too am loving all the pictures.....more, more, more!!!!


 
+1!!  I may be partial but I do love California, too.   

Loving the pics and links...everyone has their own little bit of paradise!


----------



## Addie (Aug 6, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Just to expand (brag) a little about my beloved California. Sitting where I do, I don't think there's anywhere else in the country where I could visit the ocean, mountains and desert in the same day. I often bless my parents wisdom for settling right here in this georgous piece of paradise, Ventura County, Ca.
> 
> I too am loving all the pictures.....more, more, more!!!!



Like I stated previously, Washington and Oregon have the same benefits. The whole of the West Coast does.


----------



## Addie (Aug 6, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> The English Lake District for Addie. Not as spectacular as the Rockies but not bad all the same.
> 
> Lake District National Park - Free photos    (click photos to find out what they are.)



Thanks MC. As I stated a while back, my first husband grew up in Cockermouth, Cumberland County in the Lakes District. I showed the pics to The Pirate so he could see where his father started his life. He must have sat here for 15 minutes at least just looking at them. It is a beautiful part of the UK.


----------



## Addie (Aug 6, 2014)

chiklitmanfan said:


> When you work for the airlines for 47 years you fly to a LOT of places. Been to Bermuda and Hawaii and although I loved them both, I'd get island fever. I don't have too much praise for Atlanta because we have also lived in the foothills of the Cascades east of Seattle and right in the center of San Francisco.  Our favorite place we ever lived?  The Pine Lake Plateau in the foothills of the Cascades!  We've been gone from there for 25 years and are still homesick. I lived about two blocks from San Francisco's Corona Heights and had a breathtaking view of the entire bay area from up there.  Did I feel blessed living in these places? Yes, however I have appreciated and enjoyed every place I ever lived, even Vietnam.



Having lived in Tacoma and traveled often to Spokane, I always loved going over the Cascades. When I would open my curtains in the morning, there was Mt. Ranier. And when I went to go out the back door to get my broom off the back porch, there were the Olympics. Both always covered in snow, even in the summer. The views were absolutely breathtaking.


----------



## Oldvine (Aug 6, 2014)

*Mount Diablo and Sand Hill Cranes*

I see the other side of the Sierra from Cheryl and to the west..Mt. Diablo


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 6, 2014)

this is where I'm from these islands
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUH5WA-mxsE


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 2, 2014)

Here's an interview with a guy who plays the founder of my city. He's at the farmer's market every Saturday and hosts walking tours around the Olde Towne downtown area. Portsmouth, VA, was founded in 1752.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nkMX8rjq48


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 2, 2014)

WOW! That's cool GG


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 2, 2014)

Addie said:


> ... If you grew up on a farm in Ohio, you will find plenty of farmland on the West Coast...


Not sure if west coast farmland would have Amish and their buggies though.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 2, 2014)

Where I'm from and where we now live are 600+ miles away. 

The first pair of photos are from where we are right now. The winter image is what I see out the back door of our sun room. The second is from my front porch looking up our street. It's one of the few garden photos that doesn't show weeds. 

The last three pictures are from OH, the first one from around where our kids live. In the photo is Himself standing with our daughter  The second is from the city next to ours that we would take regular outings to since they had a cute Town Common area, just like I imagined New England would look like. Imagine my surprise to find that my idea of a New England town *square* is hard to find. Right angles and roads rarely happen together.  The last is of one of the best places to visit if you are ever in Cleveland: West Side Market. We are regular shoppers there when we're in the area, both when we lived there and now when we visit.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 3, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Here's an interview with a guy who plays the founder of my city...


Colonel Crawford is absolutely delightful! Whenever we visit a historic area I enjoy character interpreters the most. The best we've seen is "Thomas Jefferson" channeled at Williamsburg and elsewhere quite nicely by one Bill Barker.


----------



## Addie (Sep 3, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Not sure if west coast farmland would have Amish and their buggies though.



That has to be one of dumbest postings of all times. Go ahead and have yourself a good laugh.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 3, 2014)

Addie said:


> That has to be one of dumbest postings of all times. Go ahead and have yourself a good laugh.



Um, what?


----------



## Addie (Sep 3, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Um, what?



I made a stupid incomplete statement about the location of the Amish in Ohio. When I am typing, my fingers go right past my thoughts.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 3, 2014)

Oh. It looked like you were calling CG's comment dumb.


----------



## Addie (Sep 3, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Oh. It looked like you were calling CG's comment dumb.



Oh no. I was placing the Amish on the West Coast instead of where I intended. In the western part of Ohio. Nobody can be dumber than me some days.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 3, 2014)

We all have our days


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 3, 2014)

Oldvine said:


> I see the other side of the Sierra from Cheryl and to the west..Mt. Diablo


 
That's beautiful Oldvine!



Cooking Goddess said:


> Where I'm from and where we now live are 600+ miles away.
> 
> The first pair of photos are from where we are right now. The winter image is what I see out the back door of our sun room. The second is from my front porch looking up our street. It's one of the few garden photos that doesn't show weeds.
> 
> The last three pictures are from OH, the first one from around where our kids live. In the photo is Himself standing with our daughter The second is from the city next to ours that we would take regular outings to since they had a cute Town Common area, just like I imagined New England would look like. Imagine my surprise to find that my idea of a New England town *square* is hard to find. Right angles and roads rarely happen together.  The last is of one of the best places to visit if you are ever in Cleveland: West Side Market. We are regular shoppers there when we're in the area, both when we lived there and now when we visit.


 
CG, I adore the small towns of America, anywhere USA


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 3, 2014)

Addie said:


> That has to be one of dumbest postings of all times. Go ahead and have yourself a good laugh.





Addie said:


> I made a stupid incomplete statement about the location of the Amish in Ohio. When I am typing, my fingers go right past my thoughts.





GotGarlic said:


> Oh. It looked like you were calling CG's comment dumb.


 Addie, YOU never mentioned Amish, I did!  You had said "....and...are...looking for a place that will be familiar to what you left behind, you will find it on the West Coast.. If you grew up on a farm in Ohio, you will find plenty of farmland on the West Coast...".  I was saying it wouldn't look the same in CA because there weren't any Amish buggies around. I guess my "point" wasn't too sharp.  

GG, I thought Addie called my point dumb too. I was ready to hunt her down and beat her up - after all, she posted a pic of her home. 


I'm joking Addie!


----------



## Addie (Sep 3, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Addie, YOU never mentioned Amish, I did!  You had said "....and...are...looking for a place that will be familiar to what you left behind, you will find it on the West Coast.. If you grew up on a farm in Ohio, you will find plenty of farmland on the West Coast...".  I was saying it wouldn't look the same in CA because there weren't any Amish buggies around. I guess my "point" wasn't too sharp.
> 
> GG, I thought Addie called my point dumb too. I was ready to hunt her down and beat her up - after all, she posted a pic of her home.
> 
> ...



I know!. But I think we all are ready for a very long vacation. I know I am.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 3, 2014)

hey, it's not so dumb. we have an amish cat that lives in jersey, and i know an amish guy from brooklyn...


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 13, 2014)

Yesterday, 9-11-14, at City Hall. They usually keep the flags up for a week.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 13, 2014)

i was sad to see the lights beaming up into the sky from ground zero while i was on my way into work last night.

the new building isn't anywhere near as cool as the old twin towers.

and i agree with the folks in chicago. just because there's a giant spike on the roof doesn't make it taller.
" 
that would be like a short guy around 5'8" or 5'9" spiking up their hair with gel and saying they're 6' tall.


----------



## Zagut (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm from the "Land of Pleasant Living" K- girl.

Born a Baltimoron and now live south of the big city.

Here are a couple of pics of my home in the winter.
And remember if you hop in your car and head this way we have crabs in the summer and you're welcome to join us in that delicacy.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 13, 2014)

bucky, I can just imagine...  My daughter and her family are going to NYC the first week of October, and I'm sure they will go visit ground zero again.  

Zagut....I love your home, and all that snow!  Beautiful pics.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 13, 2014)

Zagut said:


> I'm from the "Land of Pleasant Living" K- girl.
> 
> Born a Baltimoron and now live south of the big city.
> 
> ...



Beautiful Zagut!
Dear BIL & SIL lived in West Friendship, outside of Charm City for many years ... loved it when we would visit and have a bushel of crabs! 
BIL made a point of taking us all around, just to eat. 
Fells Point and Little Italy, WOW!
Then we spent several family get-togethers renting a house in Ocean City, MD too, FUN!


----------



## bakechef (Sep 13, 2014)

Here is the town that I've called home for 18 years now.  This place has really grown on me.


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 13, 2014)

buckytom said:


> rs.
> 
> and i agree with the folks in chicago. just because there's a giant spike on the roof doesn't make it taller.
> "
> that would be like a short guy around 5'8" or 5'9" spiking up their hair with gel and saying they're 6' tall.


Wasn't there some rivalry between the Chrysler Building and the Empire State building about which was going to be the higher and they stuck a spire on one of them to make it a higher building?

I may have that completely wrong

EDIT:- Partly wrong. I've looked it up and it was the Chrysler Building and No 40 Wall Street


----------



## buckytom (Sep 14, 2014)

yes, but there's been a quiet rivalry between the new freedom tower and the sears/willis tower in chicago.

to me, a building is as tall as it's roof; not something sticking upwards where only crazy people venture.

the latter is for mountain climbers.


----------



## tinlizzie (Sep 14, 2014)

To balance out Bake Chef's downtown NC, here's where I used to live near Charlotte, NC, in the Fall.


----------



## tinlizzie (Sep 14, 2014)

Hmm.  That didn't work.  Guess I did that wrong. Sorry.  Let me try again, adding the Spring photo and, after we moved to Florida, some alligators in the back yard canal.


----------



## tinlizzie (Sep 14, 2014)

Uncle.  (I give up.)


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 14, 2014)

tinlizzie said:


> To balance out Bake Chef's downtown NC, here's where I used to live near Charlotte, NC, in the Fall.



Tinlizzie, is there a photo? 
Love Fall photos


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 14, 2014)

Lizzie was having trouble posting pix. Maybe a mod can help her. In the meantime, here's one of my house from last year. The maple tree hasn't started turning yet.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 14, 2014)

tinlizzie said:


> Uncle.  (I give up.)




http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f29/forums-101-posting-accounts-basics-62916.html#post876945


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 14, 2014)

Beautiful home, GG.  Bakechef, that's an awesome view of your city!


----------



## buckytom (Sep 14, 2014)

tinlizzie, if you need help beyond the posted instructions, pm me. we'll work it out.


----------



## tinlizzie (Sep 15, 2014)

bakechef said:


> Here is the town that I've called home for 18 years now.  This place has really grown on me.



It's a brand new day, and 3rd time's the charm, right?

So NC's Spring and Fall colors are worth a little trouble.  Oh, yes - and the alligators in the back yard canal.
(Thank you, generous DCers, for the offers of help.)


----------



## Addie (Sep 15, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> The English Lake District for Addie. Not as spectacular as the Rockies but not bad all the same.
> 
> Lake District National Park - Free photos    (click photos to find out what they are.)



MC I just went back to look at the photos. I remember once I asked my husband if he would ever consider going back to his childhood town to live. I got a very emphatic "NO!" I would have been very happy to live in the Lakes District. It is so beautiful.


----------



## Addie (Sep 15, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> Wasn't there some rivalry between the Chrysler Building and the Empire State building about which was going to be the higher and they stuck a spire on one of them to make it a higher building?
> 
> I may have that completely wrong
> 
> EDIT:- Partly wrong. I've looked it up and it was the Chrysler Building and No 40 Wall Street



There was also a rivalry between the Woolworth Building and the Empire Building. It was during the time anyone who had a pocket full of money, was putting up a building and wanted to have the tallest one in NY. I personally love the Chrysler Building. It is so unique.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 15, 2014)

tinlizzie said:


> It's a brand new day, and 3rd time's the charm, right?
> 
> So NC's Spring and Fall colors are worth a little trouble.  Oh, yes - and the alligators in the back yard canal.
> (Thank you, generous DCers, for the offers of help.)


Lizzie, that's gorgeous! You have a backyard canal? Wow! But alligators


----------



## tinlizzie (Sep 15, 2014)

taxlady said:


> Lizzie, that's gorgeous! You have a backyard canal? Wow! But alligators



Thanks, Taxy.  Well, *did* have when we came down in '06.  I'm a landlubber now.  Can't say I miss having gators in the back yard; they're not very good neighbors.


----------



## bakechef (Sep 15, 2014)

tinlizzie said:


> It's a brand new day, and 3rd time's the charm, right?
> 
> So NC's Spring and Fall colors are worth a little trouble.  Oh, yes - and the alligators in the back yard canal.
> (Thank you, generous DCers, for the offers of help.)



So pretty!

Gators are starting to come more inland.  Falls lake near Raleigh, a man who was fishing hooked a young one just before Labor Day Weekend!


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 15, 2014)

Addie said:


> There was also a rivalry between the Woolworth Building and the Empire Building. It was during the time anyone who had a pocket full of money, was putting up a building and wanted to have the tallest one in NY. I personally love the Chrysler Building. It is so unique.


Yes, the Chrysler Building is on my "to-do" list if I ever get to the States. 

Oh dear, New England in the fall to Monument Valley via New York and San Francisco - I'd better get an extended visa! And that doesn't even begin to cover the Everglades and the Great Lakes.


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 15, 2014)

tinlizzie said:


> Thanks, Taxy.  Well, *did* have when we came down in '06.  I'm a landlubber now.  Can't say I miss having gators in the back yard; they're not very good neighbors.


Did you get rid of the alligators or did you get rid of the canal and the 'gators were collateral damage?


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 15, 2014)

It sounds like she moved away from them.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 15, 2014)

i would too, with great urgency.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 15, 2014)

Nice photos all around. Makes me want to travel...*sigh*


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 15, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Lizzie was having trouble posting pix. Maybe a mod can help her. In the meantime, here's one of my house from last year. The maple tree hasn't started turning yet.


GG, your street looks so perfectly Americana! I suppose it has no choice but to be pretty, what with you talking about what a friendly neighborhood you live in with your block parties and all


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 15, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> GG, your street looks so perfectly Americana! I suppose it has no choice but to be pretty, what with you talking about what a friendly neighborhood you live in with your block parties and all



Aw, thank you! It's a great place to live. I missed the civic league board meeting tonight to feed the master gardener students. So much to do


----------



## Addie (Sep 16, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> Yes, the Chrysler Building is on my "to-do" list if I ever get to the States.
> 
> Oh dear, New England in the fall to Monument Valley via New York and San Francisco - I'd better get an extended visa! And that doesn't even begin to cover the Everglades and the Great Lakes.



And don't forget the Grand Canyon, Petrified Forrest in Arizona, Rocky Mountains, in Colorado etc. Then there is the Southwest. Pueblo Ruins in New Mexico, The Alamo in Texas, A western Rodeo, etc. Yeah, I say you need to get an extended Visa. Folks are amazed at just how big this country is. It can take five days to drive cross country. Three if you only make pit stops and have two drivers. In Texas alone, if you drove starting at the southern most town Brownsville and headed north, and drove beginning from sunrise to sunset, you still would be in Texas at the end of the day. This is just the lower 48. Alaska and Hawaii are another trip of their own. Hawaii has an active volcano, and five islands to cover. Beautiful tropical scenery and so much to see and do. Alaska, the scenery will knock your socks off. You see one beautiful site, go around the corner and it has even more beauty better than what you just saw. Absolutely breath taking. But I will let Laurie tell us about that when she gets back from her honeymoon.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 16, 2014)

addie, i could only wish to see the pictures in your mind as you described that.

i would be proud to call that place my home.

btw, you left a lot about the eastern shore out. 

jus sayin'


----------



## Addie (Sep 16, 2014)

buckytom said:


> addie, i could only wish to see the pictures in your mind as you described that.
> 
> i would be proud to call that place my home.
> 
> ...



I was just getting wound up. I have ridden cross country three times and never did I fail to be amazed at the beauty and hardness of this country. I makes you wonder how those Conestogas ever made it across the Rockies. I have lived in five states and had extended stays in about six more which included Alaska. 

For the Eastern shore, the rocky coast of Maine, hoping to see a moose or two, a lobster feast, the painted houses in Cape May, the Mansions in Rhode Island, the antebellum homes of the south, our nations capitol Washing DC, The Vietnam Memorial Wall, Lincoln Memorial, alligators in Florida. There is so much to see. I don't understand why everyone wants to go to Europe when we have so much here to see and enjoy. As the saying went, "See America First." 

I am not knocking Europe. They have a great history and beauty of their own. But how can you brag about your own country, when you haven't even seen half of it.


----------



## tinlizzie (Sep 16, 2014)

bakechef said:


> So pretty!
> 
> Gators are starting to come more inland.  Falls lake near Raleigh, a man who was fishing hooked a young one just before Labor Day Weekend!



Eeek, Bake!  Run for the hills!  Too bad there aren't any hills down here.  Flat as a durn pancake.  I did move out of that neighborhood.  Now it's just snakes and spiders and such.  

This is just down the road a piece -- yes, it's hard to read here, but the arch across the gate announces Buckingham Palace (our most-used road is Buckingham Road).  Look closely for the little bitty place back in the piney woods.  These neighbors are more fun.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 16, 2014)

I am SOOO glad that so many DCers have jumped in
and shown off their hometowns. Absolutely gorgeous everyone!
Addie, I whole-heartly agree with you!
See America!
This is a big reason why DH and I moved from
a tiny-180-mile-around-ROCK in the middle of the Pacific Ocean, 
(not that I'm knocking Hawaii or anything, it was just time to move on, that's all )
to SEE AMERICA!
I feel so very blessed that many of the places in the USA
that have been mentioned here, we have been fortunate 
enough to have seen, some more than once.


----------



## Addie (Sep 16, 2014)

With so many schools of higher learning in Boston and Cambridge, we get thousands of foreign students each year. A lot of them come from very wealthy families in Europe. So they have the money to travel the country during the spring and summer breaks. And travel they do. Like American students wish to travel Europe, foreign students want to see all that America has to offer the eyes and soul. They come back to Boston every Fall with tales of the wonders of this country. Some honestly expect to see the Old West. When you talk to them, you can't help but laugh at their perception of what they thought America would be like and what they really found. 

Absolutely "See America First!"


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 16, 2014)

The highway stops in South Dakota, it's all stagecoach from there...


----------



## buckytom (Sep 16, 2014)

lol, that would be really cool.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 16, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ...This is a big reason why DH and I moved from
> a tiny-180-mile-around-ROCK in the middle of the Pacific Ocean,
> (not that I'm knocking Hawaii or anything, it was just time to move on, that's all )
> to SEE AMERICA!
> ...


If I had MY way (which, it seems some days, I never do... ), Himself and I would get ourselves a little "home-base" house or condo, spending most of the time travelling in one of those huge travel trailers - some of which are probably bigger than our first apartment!  We've seen a lot, but I want to see even more.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 16, 2014)

i heard missouri was planning in changing it's state motto to be more pro-active.

instead of "the show me state" it'll be "we'll show you ours"....


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 17, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> If I had MY way (which, it seems some days, I never do... ), Himself and I would get ourselves a little "home-base" house or condo, spending most of the time travelling in one of those huge travel trailers - some of which are probably bigger than our first apartment!  We've seen a lot, but I want to see even more.


 
I've always wanted to do that too, CG. Whenever my daughters and I are out on a road trip and we see folks in motor homes or pulling travel trailers, I dream of being able to just take off and go....pull into campsites wherever and whenever, or just off road.  But I would have to be home to see my grandson's baseball games too, so unless I clone myself it will only be a dream.  LOL


----------



## Addie (Sep 17, 2014)

My traveling days are over. Having crossed the country a few times, taken side trips to see parts of America most folks never get to see, I am now content to stay at home surrounded by my children. I have one grandchild in particular that I really want to see grow up. He is my last grandchild. From here on in, it will be all great grandchildren. I already have six greats, but the family is getting ready to explode the population again. There are more than five grandkids that are at marriageable age. I find it hard to believe that I have created so many off-springs from just five children. Time for me to rest and relax.


----------



## Farmer Jon (Sep 21, 2014)

Soy bean fields. I my house is just up the road from here.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 21, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> If I had MY way (which, it seems some days, I never do... ), Himself and I would get ourselves a little "home-base" house or condo, spending most of the time travelling in one of those huge travel trailers - some of which are probably bigger than our first apartment!  We've seen a lot, but I want to see even more.





Cheryl J said:


> I've always wanted to do that too, CG. Whenever my daughters and I are out on a road trip and we see folks in motor homes or pulling travel trailers, I dream of being able to just take off and go....pull into campsites wherever and whenever, or just off road.  But I would have to be home to see my grandson's baseball games too, so unless I clone myself it will only be a dream.  LOL



_THAT_ is what I would love to do!
If I could just get Mister K on board... 
My ideal is either a View Profile or and R-Pod
Travel around the country in the RV and see as much as we can, while we can! 
We're not on the this Earth forever, I want to make the most of out time, especially with our good health still entact.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 21, 2014)

I like the View Profile much better.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 21, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I like the View Profile much better.



Yupper, me too, but, and that's a big butt...
the price is WOW! _WAY_ up there!
The depreciation on this is minimal, even
buying it used is an arm & a leg! unless of course
you buy used, and I mean very old RV, almost 10 years old.
The technology in the past 5 years or less makes the units
so much better and efficient, but HOWDY DOWDY!
We could buy a condo at the beach for that kinda moolah


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 21, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Yupper, me too, but, and that's a big butt...
> the price is WOW! _WAY_ up there!
> The depreciation on this is minimal, even
> buying it used is an arm & a leg! unless of course
> ...



Here's my RV


----------



## buckytom (Sep 21, 2014)

the wheels look pretty small.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 22, 2014)

They are pitiful and a lot of drag...


----------



## buckytom (Sep 22, 2014)

geez. tell shrek he can't sit inside on the highways.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 22, 2014)

He likes dragging around the countryside...beats the onion carriage.


----------



## Addie (Sep 22, 2014)

Ladies I admire your dreams. Just make sure you have a place to park it at, come holiday time. You can bet, if you start around the first of the year, you are going to want to see family during the holidays.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 22, 2014)

@Addie, we'd use the RV to get to our holiday destinations, 
other than Hawaii of course


----------



## Addie (Sep 22, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> @Addie, we'd use the RV to get to our holiday destinations,
> other than Hawaii of course





Well Hawaii does have designated Interstate highways. H5 and others. Complete with Federal Signage. I don't see why you can't go there from here.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 22, 2014)

Addie said:


> Ladies I admire your dreams. Just make sure you have a place to park it at, come holiday time. You can bet, if you start around the first of the year, you are going to want to see family during the holidays.



We really don't do the holiday with family thing.  It's just me and Shrek.


----------



## Addie (Sep 22, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We really don't do the holiday with family thing.  It's just me and Shrek.



Well you could visit me!


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 22, 2014)

Boston in December? Don't know about the Princess, but I'd rather be in Florida.


----------



## Addie (Sep 22, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Boston in December? Don't know about the Princess, but I'd rather be in Florida.



So would I. But my daughter won't take me. She thinks it is too far away from my doctors.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 22, 2014)

Addie said:


> Well you could visit me!


  Would love to visit you, but I would have to fly to Boston...



GotGarlic said:


> Boston in December? Don't know about the Princess, but I'd rather be in Florida.



I was thinking more about the driving in Boston.  This Country Mouse would be freaked out.


----------



## Addie (Sep 22, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Would love to visit you, but I would have to fly to Boston...
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking more about the driving in Boston.  This Country Mouse would be freaked out.



Yeah. I can understand. If you are going too slow, we will just go around you. We will just go up on the sidewalk and get a head of you.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm scared to death to drive here on the mainland!

After seven years here, I still _can not_ drive on Interstates, 
I let DH do that, I just co-pilot.

After our first year, I was able to drive the surface roads around these parts, but I can only go about an hour away from home, then I get freaked out! You folks are crazy! 

On the island of Oahu (that's where Kaneohe is), there's no where that you could drive over 55mph (legally anyways ) most of the time I would drive about 40-45mph.

so for me, 75mph+ is a panick attack on a plate!

Then, throw in all of these onramps, offramps, overhead, under you...
oh my! When we drive in and around the L.A. area, I have to either close my eyes or look down into my lap. 
This last trip to Newport Beach it even got to DH. 
We drove back by a different route to avoid that mess. 
YIKES!

oh and Addie, H3 that runs from the Kaneohe Marine Base through the Koolau Mountain range over to the other Military bases.
We watched it being built from our back deck, that is the most beautiful
drive, I weep each time we come out of the tunnels on the Windard side.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 22, 2014)

kgirl, come drive in the big apple, where those painted lines in the road are just suggestions, bumper to bumper traffic usually moves at around 45 mph, and a sidewalk is always an optional lane at 3 am when a garbage truck has blocked the side street that you blindly turned down.

just be sure to use the opposite side walk from the one where the sanitation workers are picking up the garbage. they get a little lippy otherwise.


----------



## bakechef (Sep 22, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Would love to visit you, but I would have to fly to Boston...
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking more about the driving in Boston.  This Country Mouse would be freaked out.



Heck I'll drive just about anywhere and Boston gives me the vapors.

Years back I went to visit a friend in a Boston suburb, she had to work one day so said, "take me to work and you can use my car", so I took her up on it and drove downtown, terrible idea, that city is a mess!  She was shocked when she found out what I had done and informed me that even though she grew up in Boston, she had never driven downtown, she always took the T (transit).

In contrast I found Los Angeles, Hollywood, Santa Monica, Malibu,and Long Beach a pleasure to drive, with the exception of the random traffic jams that just seemed to come and go for no reason,   It was so much easier to drive there.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 22, 2014)

boston's not so bad. i mean, downtown's streets were the original paths made by cows so you get wicked gridlock, but you can't get in a bad accident when you're barely moving. although, everyone up there owns whatever street they are on at any given time.


----------



## Addie (Sep 22, 2014)

buckytom said:


> boston's not so bad. i mean, downtown's streets were the original paths made by cows so you get wicked gridlock, but you can't get in a bad accident when you're barely moving. although, everyone up there owns whatever street they are on at any given time.



Finally, someone who understands Boston and driving. And in the winter when there is snow on the street and you have shoveled out the spot in front of your house. You have the choice of multiple equipment to put in that spot. Your trash can, summer lounge chair, stolen police wooden horses, broken floor lamps, etc. You are allowed by law to keep that spot for 48 hours. Then you have to remove the "saver" until the next snow storm. Folks who have never lived here wouldn't believe what happens if anyone moves your saver and parks in "your" spot. You are truly taking your life and putting it out for bid.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 22, 2014)

i've driven through boston many times. visiting friends in college many years ago, and other times as a diversion on skiing trips, or just to visit as a  tourist with my family.

we have the same thing with the snow parking here, but it's technically against the law to save a parking spot no matter who shoveled it out.

i never shovel out my spot and let an ice and snow pile develop. that way only 4x4s with manual transmissions can get in or out of it, and there are few of them on my block besides me.

my bonehead neighbors see me do it so easily in 4 wheel drive low that they try to park their vans there when i pull out. then i sit and watch them try to get out a short time later, spinning their wheels furiously, kicking it in and out of forward and reverse, destroying their transmissions all the while.

when they have to dig their car or van out, they actually have the nerve to put a chair or garbage can in the spot when they leave. in front of my house!

so, i then shovel all of the snow from my sidewalk into the spot and pull in again, tossing the chair/garbage can into their front yards. if they do it several times, it magically disappears.

these are the same people with driveways that can fit 4 or 5 cars, but prefer to save spots on the street so they can keep their precious driveways open.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 22, 2014)

buckytom said:


> kgirl, come drive in the big apple, where those painted lines in the road are just suggestions, bumper to bumper traffic usually moves at around 45 mph, and a sidewalk is always an optional lane at 3 am when a garbage truck has blocked the side street that you blindly turned down.
> 
> just be sure to use the opposite side walk from the one where the sanitation workers are picking up the garbage. they get a little lippy otherwise.


 
Bucky, the times that I come to NYC to visit our Niece, who is in the Fashion Industry (she lives on the lower East side), I walk or take the subway... I took a cab ONCE! never again, geez!
Hubby is from Philadelphia, I let him do the driving, if I was the other driver next to him, I wouldn't mess with him  he's a REALLY big guy.
(and why would you be out at 3 am anyways?)


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 22, 2014)

It's an interesting contrast when you've been driving in Boston and suburbs all your life, to go to St. Louis and drive there.  The drivers there are polite, obey the speed limits and don't have a clue what a traffic jam really is.  Might as well take a nap while driving there.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 22, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> It's an interesting contrast when you've been driving in Boston and suburbs all your life, to go to St. Louis and drive there.  The drivers there are polite, obey the speed limits and don't have a clue what a traffic jam really is.  Might as well take a nap while driving there.



Just stay away from East St. Louis, which has the highest crime rate in the US. If you nap there, you'll likely wake up to find your wallet missing and your vehicle sitting on cinder blocks.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 23, 2014)

andy, i remember driving in downtown chicago years ago and realized that i needed to make a right while i was in the leftmost lane of a 3 lane one way road when stopped at a light. i waited until the light was about to change (there were no pedestrians around and just a few other cars at the light  stacked in the 3 lanes). so i very slowly pulled across the 3 lanes through the crosswalk and made my right turn as the light changed to green for us.

the astonished looks on the people in the other cars was priceless, followed by the horns blaring, flashing headlights, and strings of expletives and finger gestures out the windows.

no one was in any danger in any remote way, but one guy decided to follow me all the way to schaumburg (a suburb) to give me a piece of his mind. so much for polite midwesterners.

what angry guy didn't realize was my passengers were my gf (at the time), and her dad, a nyc police captain.

el capitan got out of the car, all 6'6" of him, flashed his badge, and the angry guy took off and hopefully changed his undies before he got home.

ahh, feelin' the love behind the wheel.

before people had the anonymity of the internet to bully people, they did it in cars.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 23, 2014)

Here's a traffic jam in my neck of the woods.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 23, 2014)

Leaving stuff on the street to "save your spot". Wow! That wouldn't work here on the Island of Montreal. Unless it's a really bad snow storm, the snow plows will be there before any 48 hours are up. There will be no parking on one side of the street for 12 hours and then on the other side for the next 12 hours. Even if the snow plows are delayed, someone would drive over that stuff left on the street.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 23, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Boston in December? Don't know about the Princess, but I'd rather be in Florida.


I'd rather be in OH, but not for the weather.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 23, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> _THAT_ is what I would love to do!
> If I could just get Mister K on board...
> My ideal is either a View Profile or and R-Pod
> Travel around the country in the RV and see as much as we can, while we can!
> We're not on the this Earth forever, I want to make the most of out time, especially with our good health still entact.


K-girl, PF, we have to leave our guys at home and do a girls' only road trip.  But getting a travel home is only in my dreams, so I have no dollar limit. Instead, I'll just think of how lovely one of those big-butt Winnebago's would be...at least until I had to drive it on a skinny, winding road.    But something like this would be my home-away-from-home (which would BE my home since I couldn't afford this and another place):


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 23, 2014)

Can I come, too?  I'll help drive, at least part way.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 23, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I'm scared to death to drive here on the mainland!...


Like others have said, you haven't driven until you've tackled Boston or NYC. I was in driver's heaven when I/we were in AZ dropping off Progeny #1 at ASU. Wide streets, well-marked lanes, huge signs that lit up and showed that buildings numbered 1-500 were to the left and those 501+ were to the right? What a great idea! Our daughter and I took the boy out to college since Dad couldn't get off work. I think I spent most of those days in Tempe et al exclaiming "look at the signs!" over and over.  Then there is MA.  Like BT said, the roads are paved cow paths and Indian trails. Most intersections do not occur as right angles. And signage? Doesn't exist. My neighbor up the street (native of NJ, lived in OH for 8 years, and would move back to OH in a heartbeat), summed it up best: If you're from here, you know how to get around. If you aren't from here, you don't need to know. Whenever we've driven into Boston I've ended up sitting in my seat crying and whimpering like a scared puppy. 


bt, Himself and I wanted to look across the water at Lady Liberty on our way to New England the first time. I was driving our VW beetle down Manhattan on the way to Battery Park when some big Caddy almost forced me off the road...and into the water!  I never drove in the NYC area again.


----------



## bakechef (Sep 23, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Like others have said, you haven't driven until you've tackled Boston or NYC. I was in driver's heaven when I/we were in AZ dropping off Progeny #1 at ASU. Wide streets, well-marked lanes, huge signs that lit up and showed that buildings numbered 1-500 were to the left and those 501+ were to the right? What a great idea! Our daughter and I took the boy out to college since Dad couldn't get off work. I think I spent most of those days in Tempe et al exclaiming "look at the signs!" over and over.  Then there is MA.  Like BT said, the roads are paved cow paths and Indian trails. Most intersections do not occur as right angles. And signage? Doesn't exist. My neighbor up the street (native of NJ, lived in OH for 8 years, and would move back to OH in a heartbeat), summed it up best: If you're from here, you know how to get around. If you aren't from here, you don't need to know. Whenever we've driven into Boston I've ended up sitting in my seat crying and whimpering like a scared puppy.
> 
> 
> bt, Himself and I wanted to look across the water at Lady Liberty on our way to New England the first time. I was driving our VW beetle down Manhattan on the way to Battery Park when some big Caddy almost forced me off the road...and into the water!  I never drove in the NYC area again.



OMG, that might be the thing I hate most about the Boston area, lack of signage!  Having 3 lanes and not having any of them marked, no signs above, nothing painted on the pavement, you have no idea which lane you need to be in!  More often than not, I'm in the wrong lane at the stoplight and end up having to be the fastest at takeoff to correct.


----------



## tinlizzie (Sep 23, 2014)

I recently visited my daughter in Denver, where I thought driving would be laid-back and easy going.  Whoooeee!  The downtown traffic is thick and so fast!, as though everyone knows exactly where they want to go and are in a heckuva hurry to get there.  Signage seemed pretty good, but hesitate and you are lost.  They all drive like those proverbial bats.

When my daughter visits me down here in pokeyville, she still drives that way and keeps me holding on for dear life while I mash a hole in the floor with 'my' brake pedal.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 23, 2014)

So funny that everyone is picking on the driving in Boston. I was thinking, who wants to deal with the cold and snow for the holidays? When DH and I first moved from Michigan to Virginia, we went back to Michigan for Thanksgiving or Christmas. After a few years, my mom bought a house in the Florida Keys, so we went there for Christmas and to Michigan in the summer. Even after she sold that house, we continued going to Michigan in the summer. It's much nicer there then


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 23, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> K-girl, PF, we have to leave our guys at home and do a girls' only road trip.  But getting a travel home is only in my dreams, so I have no dollar limit. Instead, I'll just think of how lovely one of those big-butt Winnebago's would be...at least until I had to drive it on a skinny, winding road.    But something like this would be my home-away-from-home (which would BE my home since I couldn't afford this and another place):



I'M IN! Not too sure about me sharing in the driving though 
Love the Winnebago Vista CC!
We looked at that one too, but the husband unit thoug it looked too much like a bus and didn't want to seen driving it 
It's not that much bigger than the View Profile...


----------



## tinlizzie (Sep 23, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Here's my RV



Will it float?  If it does, have I got a deal for you & your ogre.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 23, 2014)

Cheryl J said:


> Here's a traffic jam in my neck of the woods.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 23, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> K-girl, PF, we have to leave our guys at home and do a girls' only road trip.  But getting a travel home is only in my dreams, so I have no dollar limit. Instead, I'll just think of how lovely one of those big-butt Winnebago's would be...at least until I had to drive it on a skinny, winding road.    But something like this would be my home-away-from-home (which would BE my home since I couldn't afford this and another place):



That's what I'm talkin' about...something I can't see out of!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 23, 2014)

tinlizzie said:


> I recently visited my daughter in Denver, where I thought driving would be laid-back and easy going.  Whoooeee!  The downtown traffic is thick and so fast!, as though everyone knows exactly where they want to go and are in a heckuva hurry to get there.  Signage seemed pretty good, but hesitate and you are lost.  They all drive like those proverbial bats.
> 
> When my daughter visits me down here in pokeyville, she still drives that way and keeps me holding on for dear life while I mash a hole in the floor with 'my' brake pedal.



By the time I got comfortable driving in Denver we moved back to Wyoming.  Missoula is a madhouse, those people out there are crazy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 23, 2014)

tinlizzie said:


> Will it float?  If it does, have I got a deal for you & your ogre.



I don't think it floats, but I have some water wings.


----------



## Addie (Sep 23, 2014)

We have Canadian Geese by the thousands here on there way south and north. Coming and going. A good long blast of your horn and they leave a mess all over the road before they take off. 

You wouldn't think it, but we have a lot of waterways for migrating birds.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 23, 2014)

when we were on vacation by lake placid this past summer, a huge flock of canadian geese came in for a landing on a small glen next to the lake.

i told dw and my boy to watch the water as they made their final approach.

boom, boom, splash, splunk!

they tend to drop their ordinance as they come in for a landing as well. lol, dw and the boy were so grossed out.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 23, 2014)

tinlizzie, that's a beautiful pic.  Farmer Jon, I loved the pic of your area, too. Thanks for sharing. 

Princess....LOL  

Yeah, the geese ARE messy.  I just waited patiently for them to cross. I love seeing the little quail families making their way across that same back road to Albertson's - they are so cute, the little chicks' legs move so fast.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 23, 2014)

yeah, albertson's has a heck of a time keeping them in stock...


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 23, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


>



They look like they're staying politely in their lane.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 23, 2014)

DH and I take many road trips
last September we did our
Great Western Adventure for 
our 20th Anniversary
we got caught in two traffic jams

one in Utah

and one in Montana


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 23, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> They look like they're staying politely in their lane.



Does and their yearlings are starting to come into town and our neighborhood.  I need to start taking the camera on my walks.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 23, 2014)

lol, k.

i'm going to have to wear my go pro one night on my way into work. 

i just have to figure out how to blur the speedometer for legal purposes.

there's usually no traffic, but the ride is nice.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 23, 2014)

Every year about this time, we get the Parade of the Farm Equipment.  To be expected, as we're rural.  A few years ago, we had dozens of deer in our back yard, a big buck even walked up the back steps and wanted to be invited in.


----------



## Addie (Sep 24, 2014)

We have a protected wetlands about 1/4 mile from where I live. There are all kinds of birds and other critters there. At the beginning of every spring, we even have a pair of swans that stay for the summer and then head out when the cold weather hits. There is a section that my transportation passes on the way to Winthrop. My driver always slows down so I can watch the swans. 

There are millions of Cat O' Nine-tails growing all over the place there. I don't know if it is legal to cut them, but I have always wanted to cut a bunch of them, spray the heads with hair spray and put them in one of those large floor jars. But I will leave them alone. I have no desire to go to jail or pay a fine.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 24, 2014)

Addie said:


> We have a protected wetlands about 1/4 mile from where I live. There are all kinds of birds and other critters there. At the beginning of every spring, we even have a pair of swans that stay for the summer and then head out when the cold weather hits. There is a section that my transportation passes on the way to Winthrop. My driver always slows down so I can watch the swans.
> 
> There are millions of Cat O' Nine-tails growing all over the place there. I don't know if it is legal to cut them, but I have always wanted to cut a bunch of them, spray the heads with hair spray and put them in one of those large floor jars. But I will leave them alone. I have no desire to go to jail or pay a fine.


Is this what you mean?







It's a bull rush.

This is a Cat O' Nine-tails:


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 24, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That's what I'm talkin' about...something I can't see out of!


That's OK PF, we'll get you a booster seat.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 24, 2014)

taxy, down here in the lower 48 the bullrush is also called cat tails. I'm guessing that's what Addie meant - unless she's into kinky stuff. 


When we lived in OH, our county was along a flyway for Canada geese (yup, that's the proper name for them). I was driving along, minding my own business, when I noticed a huge "V" formation flying overhead. Then I heard their "business" hitting my car! It was cold out, I HAD a cold, and here I am at one of those feed-a-quarter-wash-your-car-yourself places hosing bird doo off my car before the acid could ruin the paint.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 24, 2014)

K-girl, when we go back home we stay at our daughter's. She's not too far from the cluster of towns that comprise a large Amish community. This is the kind of traffic jam by her:


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 24, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> That's OK PF, we'll get you a booster seat.



Yea!!!


----------



## Addie (Sep 24, 2014)

Phragmites - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This is what I mean. We call them cat o' nine tails. When you see them waving in the wind, you would understand. But they make a mess when they start to fall apart and dry out. So you spray them with hairspray to prevent that. Get a whole huge bunch of them and put them in a really large jar in the corner and they make quite a statement.


----------



## Addie (Sep 24, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> taxy, down here in the lower 48 the bullrush is also called cat tails. I'm guessing that's what Addie meant - unless she's into kinky stuff.
> 
> 
> When we lived in OH, our county was along a flyway for Canada geese (yup, that's the proper name for them). I was driving along, minding my own business, when I noticed a huge "V" formation flying overhead. Then I heard their "business" hitting my car! It was cold out, I HAD a cold, and here I am at one of those feed-a-quarter-wash-your-car-yourself places hosing bird doo off my car before the acid could ruin the paint.



One of the electric service offices are located along Malden River. They had to put up a chain link fence between them and the river due to the Canada Geese. They were making a mess every day that was so bad you couldn't get into the building. Sometimes they would even attack you wanting to be fed. Real nasty birds. Almost as bad as sea gulls.


----------



## bakechef (Sep 24, 2014)

Addie said:


> We have Canadian Geese by the thousands here on there way south and north. Coming and going. A good long blast of your horn and they leave a mess all over the road before they take off.
> 
> You wouldn't think it, but we have a lot of waterways for migrating birds.



We have lots of "resident" Canadian geese, they stay year round, they must have liked the weather here!  My part of town has lots of them, they bring whole busy streets to a stop as they leisurely stroll across the street.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 24, 2014)

bakechef said:


> We have lots of "resident" Canadian geese, they stay year round, they must have liked the weather here!  My part of town has lots of them, they bring whole busy streets to a stop as they leisurely stroll across the street.




They must have their green cards or visas!  

One of our parks has bunches of geese, Canada and others.  They just take their time crossing the road.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 25, 2014)

We have a wetlands area near here where I like to walk.  Three little linked ponds with resident Canada Geese, they are used to me now, but it was a bit scary at first.  Now I can stop, watch the babies and talk to them without upsetting Mom and dad.


----------



## bakechef (Sep 25, 2014)

There is a pond at the end of my street, oh the babies are so darned cute!  

Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 26, 2014)

Always see the babies all over the place.  Since it's fall they have all grown up and getting ready for winter.

I'm going to have to pay attention to when the rut starts, don't want to run into any white tail bucks on my morning walks.


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 12, 2014)

Just read this on the local police log:

_* Animal Hazard. US395 JSO. Burro walking very close to roadside. Police en route.*_

Gotta love a small town.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 13, 2014)

this just in: burro shot dead by police on street as it approached a dunkin donuts.

reports indicate the burro lunged at officers. details to follow.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 13, 2014)

It could get ugly if the burro heads into Dunkin Donuts.  That cop territory.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 13, 2014)

I'd love to hear from more DC folks about where they are from or even where they live now.  

We just got back from Colorado, what a beautiful State. Anybody from Colorado out there?


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 13, 2014)

LOL Andy and Bucky 

kgirl, pretty pic.  Colorado is such a beautiful state.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 13, 2014)

This is where I am from.







And it is a great place to be FROM!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 13, 2014)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> This is where I am from.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



? what happened to the photo ?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 13, 2014)

All fixed!

Some message boards you can copy and paste photos directly into the message box, and some you have to put them between


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 13, 2014)

Wow!
Is that Niagara, Sir?
What a shot!
Two types of photos I love, 
food and landscapes


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 13, 2014)

I am from Wyoming and Colorado.  Both have their beautiful spots.  I pretty much like anything with mountains.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 13, 2014)

PF, WY & CO and now MT
love all three!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 13, 2014)

I keep moving north...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 14, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I keep moving north...



Is Alaska next?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 15, 2014)

Edmonton, Alberta...


----------



## bakechef (Oct 15, 2014)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> This is where I am from.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the area that I see when I look out my hotel window right now

Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## buckytom (Oct 16, 2014)

wow, your hotel room must be on like the 1000th floor, bc...


----------



## bakechef (Oct 16, 2014)

buckytom said:


> wow, your hotel room must be on like the 1000th floor, bc...



Not as high as that picture, lol.  26th floor at the edge of horseshoe falls


----------



## bakechef (Oct 16, 2014)

This was our view, it was closer than my camera made it look


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 16, 2014)

Sir Loin and bakechef....those are jaw dropping beautiful pics.


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 24, 2014)

An hour's drive up the highway from here. 

Mt. Whitney, in the center of the pic, is the highest mountain in the lower 48. 14,500ft. My daughter took this pic when we were walking around the area a couple of weekends ago.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 25, 2014)

Love pictures of mountains.


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 25, 2014)

Me too, princess.  I love rocks and mountains.

On our same trip, one of the odd rock formations that nature carved over the years.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 25, 2014)

oh, great pics, cheryl.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 25, 2014)

This is a picture of Vedauwoo in Wyoming, between Laramie and Cheyenne.  It was our playground when I was a kid and I have climbed all of it, from the easy trails to the rappelling faces.


----------



## Addie (Oct 25, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> This is a picture of Vedauwoo in Wyoming, between Laramie and Cheyenne.  It was our playground when I was a kid and I have climbed all of it, from the easy trails to the rappelling faces.



When I hear about kids having a childhood like yours, I think of all the city mothers who hover over their kids protecting them from exploring the world they live in. I loved going on hikes as a child. We had a small brook behind the farm about one mile into the woods. My parents didn't even know it was here. We used to stop and get a drink from it. One day I brought a small pail with me, and brought some of the water home. My mother tasted it and since (from what I understand) our property line went back two miles into the woods, the brook belongs to us. She tried to talk my father into digging a well, so we wouldn't have to have town water. 

If we hadn't been explorers of the world we lived in, my parents would have never known about that little brook.


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 25, 2014)

Addie said:


> So would I. But my daughter won't take me. She thinks it is too far away from my doctors.


I'm not good with heat so with my huge collection of winter warmer clothing and boots and Dad's de-mob woollen underwear circa 1946, Boston would suit me fine. Expensive to heat the apartment though


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 25, 2014)

buckytom said:


> oh, great pics, cheryl.


 
Thank you, bucky.  
It sounds like you're in media production (I may have that wrong), so you may be interested in this story.... Anyway, as daughter, grandson and I were walking around the rock formations, we came across a travel trailer out on a dirt road in the middle of nowhere with generators, large umbrellas, and tables full of covered food and drinks. We looked further and found a movie scene being filmed. We didn't recognize any of the actors, but daughter asked one of the production crew members if they needed any extras. LOL

Alabama Hills - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 25, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> This is a picture of Vedauwoo in Wyoming, between Laramie and Cheyenne. It was our playground when I was a kid and I have climbed all of it, from the easy trails to the rappelling faces.


 
Oh, that's beautiful, princess.  I would have LOVED to have that in my own backyard as a kid.  Or even now.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 25, 2014)

WOW! 
I love mountains and rock formations ... having grown up at the base of the Koolau Mountain Range, some of the most breathtaking waterfalls after it rained, for sure!
On our first road trip after moving to the 'mainland', we went through the Salt River Canyon, considered the 'little grand canyon', a recommended scenic drive from Globe to Show Low Arizona...(we wanted to go to Winslow Arizona)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salt_River_Canyon_Wilderness
OH MY GAWD!! drop dead fabulous! the rock formations and the way the rock has been carved by the wind and rain and grit, MAN! I'll go looking for some photos of that, I have them somewhere... saw my first Bald Eagle in the wild there in Show Low...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 25, 2014)

Cheryl J said:


> Oh, that's beautiful, princess.  I would have LOVED to have that in my own backyard as a kid.  Or even now.



That is actually the easy side of the climb.  Wish I could find pictures of the picnic areas on the inside of the rocks, the rock pile is in a horseshoe shape in the middle of the Eastern foothills.


----------



## Addie (Oct 25, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> WOW!
> I love mountains and rock formations ... having grown up at the base of the Koolau Mountain Range, some of the most breathtaking waterfalls after it rained, for sure!
> On our first road trip after moving to the 'mainland', we went through the Salt River Canyon, considered the 'little grand canyon', a recommended scenic drive from Globe to Show Low Arizona...(we wanted to go to Winslow Arizona)
> Salt River Canyon Wilderness - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> OH MY GAWD!! drop dead fabulous! the rock formations and the way the rock has been carved by the wind and rain and grit, MAN! I'll go looking for some photos of that, I have them somewhere... saw my first Bald Eagle in the wild there in Show Low...



We have Bald Eagles out at the Quabbin Reservoir. They started out with just five mating pairs. Today at last count they were more than 100 mating pairs. The reservoir is in the western part of the state, and now some of them have been seen a little east of the middle of the state. They are expanding their territory. I hope they find the head of the Charles River. It is loaded with fish, and an excellent source of food for them. And there are plenty of woody areas for them to nest. I love Bald Eagles.


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 26, 2014)

As it's quite a nice day I thought you might enjoy a walk round our Memorial Park to see what the Friends of Marple Memorial Park have been up to since they took over the running of the park from Stockport Council.

The house and grounds were donated to the local council after the first world war by the Carver family who were local cotton mill owners, as the heirs had been killed in the war. The house became the local council offices and the park is open to anyone who wishes to use it. The war memorial stands opposite the house. The library is in the park and the Senior Citizens hall and the Scout HQ. There's a bowling green and a skate board park, a children's playground. 

One of the Carvers' claims to fame is that their widowed daughter-in-law later married Field Marshall Montgomery of the North African campaign and D-Day fame in the second world war.

Welcome from Friends of Marple Memorial Park


----------



## Addie (Oct 26, 2014)

MC, I have always said that as long as the Brits have their flower gardens and tea there will always be an England.


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 26, 2014)

Very pretty, Mad Cook.  Thanks for sharing! 

kgirl....Arizona has some wonderful scenery!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 27, 2014)

since i was born in brooklyn and work in manhattan, here's a picture of my bridge. (i can sell it to you cheap if you're inyerested. i'll give you a good deal):




this was taken from a cruise around manhattan last summer. the freedom tower:



sadly, it still isn't the twin towers.


click on the pics to see them a little better.


----------



## Zagut (Oct 29, 2014)

BT,

You've got a nice bridge for sale. 

I've got 2 that sit side by side and I'd be more then happy to work out a deal. 

I only need 1 and they only collect tolls one way. I'll give you a bargain on the one that collects tolls. 

Mine are 4.3 miles long. How long are your's?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 30, 2014)

DH and I have been across both (or should I say all three) of those bridges, he dislikes driving across the Chesapeake Bay Bridge the most.  I thought it was pretty cool, in Hawaii we don't have bridges like that!


----------



## Zagut (Oct 30, 2014)

K-girl, I used to drive across them every day years ago when I worked on the eastern shore.
But now I'm of your DH's opinion. Too many nutzo's on the road these days.
What was fun was walking across the older one. Don't know if they still do it but they used to close one down for a day every year and let people walk across. You never saw me next to the rail but the view was spectacular standing in the middle of the bay.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 30, 2014)

I was born and raised in Kiev, Ukraine. We use to live right in the center of the city, a 2 minute walk from famous, or maybe infamous Maidan. Here is a picture before it got destroyed during unrest of last year. 

The street I lived is going up the hill, and it is between the second and third building on the right.


----------



## Addie (Oct 30, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> DH and I have been across both (or should I say all three) of those bridges, he dislikes driving across the Chesapeake Bay Bridge the most.  I thought it was pretty cool, *in Hawaii we don't have bridges like that!*



No, you just have places like Pali Pass where you have to drive through the clouds because you are so far up. The first time I went over that pass, I was terrified. We had to come to a real slow crawl because the clouds were so thick that day.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 30, 2014)

CharlieD said:


> I was born and raised in Kiev, Ukraine. We use to live right in the center of the city, a 2 minute walk from famous, or maybe infamous Maidan. Here is a picture before it got destroyed during unrest of last year.
> 
> The street I lived is going up the hill, and it is between the second and third building on the right.



How beautiful!
Charlie, you must miss home.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 30, 2014)

Addie said:


> No, you just have places like Pali Pass where you have to drive through the clouds because you are so far up. The first time I went over that pass, I was terrified. We had to come to a real slow crawl because the clouds were so thick that day.



Addie, you need to go back again and drive the H-3 towards Kaneohe, 
OH MY GOSH!
I wish I had better photos of that view as you come out of _that tunnel_, but the City&CountyofHonolulu have decided that it's not safe for everyone to be pulling over and taking pictures going at that rate of speed, you'd think that the Corp of Engineers would have thought to build a pull out, BUT NO! 
We watched it being built from our back deck, DH got to be a part of that, thrilling really, and very dangerous up there and talk about driving through the clouds, WOW!!! 
Next time we go home I'll be sure to talk DH into stopping for a photo-opt


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 31, 2014)

Wow!  Beautiful pics, bucky and Charlie!


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 31, 2014)

while bridges are involved. . . Woodrow Wilson from VA to MD. My corp office is 5min from where I shot this.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 31, 2014)

Wonderful pics, all!  One from here along the mighty Mississippi:


----------



## Zagut (Oct 31, 2014)

TATTRAT said:


> while bridges are involved. . . Woodrow Wilson from VA to MD. My corp office is 5min from where I shot this.


 

While the bridge is nice to look at the traffic on it during rush hour is a nightmare. 

I have to say that the new one is better then the old one.


----------



## Addie (Oct 31, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Addie, you need to go back again and drive the H-3 towards Kaneohe,
> OH MY GOSH!
> I wish I had better photos of that view as you come out of _that tunnel_, but the City&CountyofHonolulu have decided that it's not safe for everyone to be pulling over and taking pictures going at that rate of speed, you'd think that the Corp of Engineers would have thought to build a pull out, BUT NO!
> We watched it being built from our back deck, DH got to be a part of that, thrilling really, and very dangerous up there and talk about driving through the clouds, WOW!!!
> Next time we go home I'll be sure to talk DH into stopping for a photo-opt



That pass is terrifying for the uninitiated. The bus driver needs to warn the tourist passengers.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 31, 2014)

The scariest bridge I have ever driven over, until I got used to it:






The Coronado Bay Bridge in San Diego. You will notice it has no guard rails, just Jersey barriers.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 1, 2014)

Addie said:


> That pass is terrifying for the uninitiated. *The bus driver* needs to warn the tourist passengers.



OOh!
You were on TheBus (really, that's what the City Bus is called )
and went over to the Windward side or were you going around the island #55? Not a bad deal for what, $2.50 now 
(it was $1.25/one way or $45/month when we left 7 years ago, that sure beat downtown parking) 
... just don't ask the driver questions, they get upset about that, I heard a driver once say to a tourist, "lady, this ain't no tour bus" (add pidgin accent here).
I rode TheBus everyday to and from work, it was so beautiful watching the sunrise in the morning.

Sometimes, when it rained _REALLY_ bad, there'd be a goodly sized waterfall coming down the cliff of the mountain, right into the road ... and the driver just kept on going like it was not at all unusual!!  Finally, I guess someone called 911 and they close the highway


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 1, 2014)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> The scariest bridge I have ever driven over, until I got used to it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a beautiful drive, when there's no Marine Layer. Dear Niece lives in San Diego, we love it there we go to Carlsbad for a beach fix every so often.


----------



## Addie (Nov 2, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> OOh!
> You were on TheBus (really, that's what the City Bus is called )
> and went over to the Windward side or were you going around the island #55? Not a bad deal for what, $2.50 now
> (it was $1.25/one way or $45/month when we left 7 years ago, that sure beat downtown parking)
> ...



I was there in the late 70's. I always went to the Kaneohe side. (I never did get it straight. windward, leeward) I love the scenery on that side. You really get to see the real side with the real folks when you take the same transportation that the residents do. I have never been one to do the touristy thing. Poo would bring home announcements from the Lincoln School about other activities going on in other schools throughout the island. A lot of times I would attend. Otherwise I would never gotten to hear the Kamehameha Choir doing their Christmas Special. Or attended the services at the Hawaiian Church where all the services were totally in Hawaiian. I didn't understand a word that was said, but I loved the sound of the language and the music. I think my favorite though was the Honolulu Boy Choir. I very rarely missed a performance of theirs.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 2, 2014)

WOW! Good for you Addie, most folks come over from the mainland without that attitude and miss out on what all Hawaii, or any place for that matter, has to offer.  .... and Poo is who? a grandson/daughter? how long were you on Oahu? 
As a single young women, I lived not far from the Punchbowl area for a brief time.  But the Windward side of the island always calls be back :sigh:


----------



## Addie (Nov 2, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> WOW! Good for you Addie, most folks come over from the mainland without that attitude and miss out on what all Hawaii, or any place for that matter, has to offer.  .... and Poo is who? a grandson/daughter? how long were you on Oahu?
> As a single young women, I lived not far from the Punchbowl area for a brief time.  But the Windward side of the island always calls be back :sigh:



Poo is my youngest son. He is a Physician Assistant and works in Vermont in the ER of the hospital there. I was there for one year. Long enough for Poo to get started in the first grade. I loved his school. In the morning the janitor would remove the outer walls in each classroom. The breezes would blow through. No need for AC there. When I went shopping for his clothes for school, I was in heaven. Shorts, tank tops and flip flops. Typical Hawaiian garb. 

On the Windward (?) side there is a little chapel. Only one back wall and open to the public. Simple benches to sit on. I used to go there to attend traditional Hawaiian weddings. One bride and groom even invited me to their reception. A true luau in all the Hawaiian tradition. I had a ball. 

Come December, Poo showed up back at home around 10 a.m. I couldn't believe the reason they sent all the kids home. Surf is up! Sounded like a good reason to me. I had to explain to Poo what that meant. So I took him up to the North Shore so he could see what it was all about. 

My sister came over for a visit and stayed two months. I lived in the apartment building right across from the Punaho School. I even went out one night to see those flowers that bloom only at night. 

I used to go to the Ala Moana beach while Poo was in school. I transcribed medical notes for a doctor that worked in the morgue in the Children's Hospital down the street from me.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 2, 2014)

Addie said:


> Poo is my youngest son. He is a Physician Assistant and works in Vermont in the ER of the hospital there. I was there for one year. ... snipped ...



So, not to sound like I'm being nosy or anything, but, you and your son were in Honolulu for 1 year why?

... and a church on the Windward side, I just can't think of a church like that Addie. But there are many that 'don't have all of their walls' it's a tropical thing forsure, to have folding doors to open completely and let the breezes flow through, A/C, electric in general is SO expensive there, well along with everything else for that matter.

I'm so glad that enjoyed your time there... does your son remember any of it?  Pity if he doesn't, he should take you back!


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 2, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> How beautiful!
> Charlie, you must miss home.



It is hard to explain, but I miss friends, places where I had good times. Most of that is gone. The city has mostly been rebuild. A lot of friends are gone. It is not what it used to be. For sure I do not miss or like what is going on there right now. But oh, how beautiful it was ...


----------



## Addie (Nov 3, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> So, not to sound like I'm being nosy or anything, but, you and your son were in Honolulu for 1 year why?
> 
> ... and a church on the Windward side, I just can't think of a church like that Addie. But there are many that 'don't have all of their walls' it's a tropical thing forsure, to have folding doors to open completely and let the breezes flow through, A/C, electric in general is SO expensive there, well along with everything else for that matter.
> 
> I'm so glad that enjoyed your time there... does your son remember any of it?  Pity if he doesn't, he should take you back!



My husband wanted to see what the commercial fishing was like there. And I wanted to come back to New England. I gave him one year and then I headed back home. 

Like I said, I never got windward and leeward straight. If I was standing and facing toward the big island. Would that be windward?

Yeah, my son remembers a lot of it. He loved the school he was in. They tested him when he first started, and put him in an advanced science class. He came home so excited.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 7, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ra5VSXJpq8o


----------



## Claire (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh, dear, Kaneohe, you make me so homesick sometimes.  


I'm actually from nowhere and everywhere.  Daddy was in the Air Force, then I enlisted, then I married a soldier.  For the first 40 years of my life I never lived anywhere more than 6 years in a row (Hawaii was 3 yers there, 3 in Virginia, then 3 more years there).  I went to 8 schools before I graduated from high school.  I really miss the lifestyle.  I liked it even as a kid, which is unusual.


----------



## Claire (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh, dear; I thought I'd die laughing at that film clip!  It isn't that hard, but most of the non-Hawaiian people had a hard time of it.  Some of them just could not bring themselves to pronounce two sequential vowels separately (the "stop" they were talking about)(hence the Marines calling Kaneohe "K-Bay").  I enjoyed figuring them out, and normally when I asked, I was right.  I could never figure out when to pronounce a W as the W sound we know, or as a V.  When the missionaries wrote the written language, why in the  heck didn't they put in a V?  


Wikipedia, by the way, comes from the Hawaiian word for quick, as in wiki-wiki.  W sounding like W.  Then there's Halawa.  V.  Throws me every time.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 16, 2014)

@Claire I'm from not very far from the Kaneohe Bay Marine Base, our nephew served there for three years with his wife an our grand nephew.  That's where I'm from, born and raised, my first language is Hawaiian/Pidgin  ... so ...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 14, 2015)

I just had to share this...
for real, this is ONE of the languages that I speak... Pidgin is officially a foreign language, as is Hawaiian, which I speak and of course English, well I guess I should say of course, not everyone in America speaks but English, but... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hmjg574yaMo


----------



## taxlady (Dec 14, 2015)

Kgirl, you speak Hawaiian! Neato


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 14, 2015)

taxlady said:


> Kgirl, you speak Hawaiian! Neato



yes taxi, yes I do... I went to a school for children of Hawaiian decent and it was mandatory to learn the language, culture, etc.
The school is funded by the largest/richest trust in the entire world, started by the last Hawaiian Monarch and her husband. I am eternally grateful everyday of my life to have been privileged to have had that opportunity, the trust pays for half of each child's education, not to mention that the trust offers many scholarships for higher education.
But, I do go on ...


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 14, 2015)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> yes taxi, yes I do... I went to a school for children of Hawaiian decent and it was mandatory to learn the language, culture, etc.
> The school is funded by the largest/richest trust in the entire world, started by the last Hawaiian Monarch and her husband. I am eternally grateful everyday of my life to have been privileged to have had that opportunity, the trust pays for half of each child's education, not to mention that the trust offers many scholarships for higher education.
> *But, I do go on ..*.



Yes, please go on Kgirl. I find this fascinating.


----------



## Addie (Dec 14, 2015)

Kgirl, I loved living there, but after a year I knew the end of my marriage was near. Shortly after coming back home to Boston, he died in Hawaii. He is buried there. He moved to Haleiwa after I came home and lived with a woman. Fine with me. She buried him. She let my son know four months later.


----------



## Addie (Dec 14, 2015)

We have a lot of new members that we all would love to see pictures of their home town.


----------



## Addie (Dec 14, 2015)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> yes taxi, yes I do... I went to a school for children of Hawaiian decent and it was mandatory to learn the language, culture, etc.
> The school is funded by the largest/richest trust in the entire world, started by the last Hawaiian Monarch and her husband. I am eternally grateful everyday of my life to have been privileged to have had that opportunity, the trust pays for half of each child's education, not to mention that the trust offers many scholarships for higher education.
> But, I do go on ...



When Greg started school there he went to the Lincoln School. We lived at the Domino Apartments right across the street from the Punahu School, which was started by missionaries from Boston for their children. Since we came from Boston, Poo was eligible to attend. I really wanted Poo to get the feel of living in Hawaii. And I saw the snobbishness of the kids that came out the doors each day. I didn't want a child like that. He had already learned the Chukah sign. And I was fine with that. I was quite all right with him becoming immersed with the life style.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 15, 2015)

Addie said:


> When Greg started school there he went to the Lincoln School. We lived at the *Domino Apartments* right across the street from the Punahu School, which was started by missionaries from Boston for their children. Since we came from Boston, Poo was eligible to attend. I really wanted Poo to get the feel of living in Hawaii. And I saw the snobbishness of the kids that came out the doors each day. I didn't want a child like that. He had already learned the *Chukah sign*. And I was fine with that. I was quite all right with him becoming immersed with the life style.



Addie, did you mean Dominis West Apartments or 1710 Punahou street;


Shaka Braddah ?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 15, 2015)

I hope that more folks will share photos of 
where they're from...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 15, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> Yes, please go on Kgirl. I find this fascinating.



Here's a morsel for you K, 

Kamehameha Schools Christmas Concert 2014: He Makana Kalikimaka | ʻŌiwi TV

Had to do this every year!


----------



## Addie (Dec 15, 2015)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Addie, did you mean Dominis West Apartments or 1710 Punahou street;
> 
> View attachment 23988
> Shaka Braddah ?



Yup! The Bus stopped right outside the side entrance. I used to catch it across the street at the school on my way to my job as a Menihuni. Yes, I am that short. Enough so that I fit into their uniforms. I worked for just a short while in that job. I am not cut out to have the patience with tourists that thought I was so cute. From that job I got a job transcribing notes for a doctor that performed autopsies on stillborn or babies that died in infancy. I would take my recorder down to Ala Moana Beach and sit there transcribing until it was time to go home in time for Poo to get home. Or I would go sit out by the pool at the YW just down the street with a bunch of the women and transcrible. 

One of the good things about living there is if we lived across the street, Poo would have gone to a different school. But instead he got to attend the Lincoln School that all the kids of the professors from UOH kids went to. So they were given a slightly more advanced education. And Poo was smart enough to fit right in.


----------



## Addie (Dec 15, 2015)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Here's a morsel for you K,
> 
> Kamehameha Schools Christmas Concert 2014: *He Makana *Kalikimaka | ʻŌiwi TV
> 
> Had to do this every year!



Thank you so much. I know what Meli Kalikimaka means, but what does He Makana mean? 

Pirate is sitting here watching me listen with the headphones on. Wants to know why my eyes are tearing up. The music and harmony are so beautiful. I have this earmarked and will be coming back quite often. 

You were very fortunate to be a part of this.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 15, 2015)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Here's a morsel for you K,
> 
> Kamehameha Schools Christmas Concert 2014: He Makana Kalikimaka | ʻŌiwi TV
> 
> Had to do this every year!



Oh my gosh Kgirl, I enjoyed that *so very much*..just beautiful, especially the final number, with the girls in the green and black dresses. Yes, I did watch it all.  Were you also a performer? What a wonderful school, and how many students attended then and now?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 16, 2015)

Addie said:


> Thank you so much. I know what Meli Kalikimaka means, but what does *He Makana* mean?
> 
> Pirate is sitting here watching me listen with the headphones on. Wants to know why my eyes are tearing up. The music and harmony are so beautiful. I have this earmarked and will be coming back quite often.
> 
> You were very fortunate to be a part of this.



He Makana means A Gift and yes, I did participate


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 16, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> Oh my gosh Kgirl, I enjoyed that *so very much*..just beautiful, especially the final number, with the girls in the green and black dresses. Yes, I did watch it all.  *Were you also a performer? What a wonderful school, and how many students attended then and now?*



Why yes, I did have to perform, back in the day of course. It was and is mandatory that we learn the language, dance, music and various instruments, culture, history, religion, the entire kit and caboodle. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kamehameha_Schools
As to the school it self, here's a snippet from Wikipedia.
My graduating class was only about 350 kids.
I attend this school from Kindergarten through 12th grade, (what was called "a lifer")
what an experience! I received an _excellent_ education.
I think I thank my Mother at least once a month to this day, 
for providing both myself and my younger sister with such
a wonderful education.
We would come home from school and our parents would 
always ask us at the dinner table each night, "what did you learn today?"
Well, neither of them spoke a lick of Hawaiian, so ... homework
was some times a challenge.


----------



## Addie (Dec 16, 2015)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> @Claire I'm from not very far from the Kaneohe Bay Marine Base, our nephew served there for three years with his wife an our grand nephew.  That's where I'm from, born and raised, my first language is Hawaiian/Pidgin  ... so ...



Kgirl, are you Hawaiian by ancestry? Poo had started using Pidgin that he learned from his playmates in school and at the beach at Ala Moana where there were no tourists. He loved going to the zoo down by Diamond Head. I used to find a bench and let him loose. I also loved the concerts with the Hawaiian Royal Band.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 16, 2015)

Addie said:


> *Kgirl, are you Hawaiian by ancestry?* Poo had started using Pidgin that he learned from his playmates in school and at the beach at Ala Moana where there were no tourists. He loved going to the zoo down by Diamond Head. I used to find a bench and let him loose. I also loved the concerts with the Hawaiian Royal Band.



Well, yes, of course Miss Addie, Kamehameha ONLY allows Hawaiian children.

Now, I hope that no one is confusing pidgin and the Hawaiian language... two totally different things dontcha know... 
and Miss Addie, tourist are everywhere... 
I loved it when they would be on my bus going back over to the other side of the island, they wanted to know as much as they could in that short ride.  Such a deal on _The Bus_ (forreal! That's the name of the bus system in Honolulu), $2.50 one way, take the #55 from Ala Moana Center and go all the way around the island in an afternoon, and be sure to ask alot of questions of any "local" that you can engage in conversation.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 16, 2015)

Here's another piece for you:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDNy04c6aKY


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 16, 2015)

Ya know Kgirl, with all of our travels in the world, I honestly think the Hawaiian people are our favorites. Tourists who go there are just captivated by not only the beautiful place, but by the traditions and genuine warmth of the people. Maybe my connection and love for Hawaii also has something to do with when I stand on my shore, the next stop is Hawaii. Hawaii will always be in my heart.

Mahalo for that great video..what talent, what music.


----------



## Addie (Dec 16, 2015)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Well, yes, of course Miss Addie, *Kamehameha ONLY allows Hawaiian children.*
> Now, I hope that no one is confusing pidgin and the Hawaiian language... two totally different things dontcha know...
> and Miss Addie, tourist are everywhere...
> I loved it when they would be on my bus going back over to the other side of the island, they wanted to know as much as they could in that short ride.  Such a deal on _The Bus_ (forreal! That's the name of the bus system in Honolulu), $2.50 one way, take the #55 from Ala Moana Center and go all the way around the island in an afternoon, and be sure to ask alot of questions of any "local" that you can engage in conversation.



That was my understanding, but it has been 35+years since I have been there. A lot has escaped my memory bank. I would often take #55 with Poo up to Haleiwa to see the surfing when the surf was up. He wanted to go in the water so bad, but the volcanic rock was just too rough along with the surf. Ala Moana Beach was much safer for him. Then catch The Bus on its continuous journey back to Ala Moana Center so we could see Pearl Harbor and Pearl City. 

Senior Moment! What was the name of the tourist place where a tourist could take The Bus that went up by and past UOH. That is where I worked for a short time as a Mehuni. I don't mean the Cultural Center on the North Shore.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 12, 2017)

Wow I can't believe that it's been almost 2 years since we started this thread and many photos were lost along the way.
Maybe folks could come back to re-enter their pics from home again?
Something about some "photo bucket" or whatever business; even all of my snaps of Kaneohe are gone, now I need to loo for them again!



In the mean while, here's what happens every Friday evening in Waikiki, Oahu, Hawaii, USA at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, on the Great Lawn next to The Rainbow Tower.

https://youtu.be/bnL0U5zJj9A

Mahalo, thanks Cheryl J for bringing this thread forward!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 12, 2017)

Kaiwi
Makapu'u Point
http://dlnr.hawaii.gov/dsp/hiking/oahu/makapuu-point-lighthouse-trail/
GREAT body surfing, but you had best be very good at swimming, 
`cuz the current and riptide is VERY strong, 
a sturdy set of fins doesn't hurt either.
The hike is beautiful!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 12, 2017)

from Punchbowl National Memorial Cemetery of the Pacific 
overlooking the Honolulu skyline


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 15, 2017)

Lordy I miss the 808, thanks so much for sharing! I use to love watching the Hilton Hawaiian Village fireworks from the lanai at our place in Discovery Bay.


----------



## Just Cooking (Sep 15, 2017)

I enjoyed reading through this thread....

My "Where I'm from" story, is best told by John Steinbeck in his book "Cannery Row"..

He starts the book with,* "Cannery Row in Monterey in California is a poem, a stink, a grating  noise, a quality of light, a tone, a habit, a nostalgia, a dream."*

I grew up 5 blocks above Cannery Row and went to grade school with children of people that characters in the book were based on.. In the mid to late 40's my mother, along with dozens of women in our diversely ethnic neighborhood, would hear the horns of the sardine purse seiners, put on her slicker apron, boots, hair net and walk down the hill to work in the canneries..

Decades have brought complete change to the area as this link will show:
Cannery Row | John Steinbeck | Our Story

For those who enjoy reading, I encourage you to pick up a copy of Cannery Row.. It is fictional but, to we old natives, it was our lives..

Ross


----------



## Sagittarius (Sep 15, 2017)

Born and raised in Barcelona, Spain very close to the sea  (walkable ) .. 

I do not know how to post a photo.


----------



## Sagittarius (Sep 15, 2017)

Beautiful photographs ..


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 15, 2017)

Just Cooking said:


> I enjoyed reading through this thread....
> 
> My "Where I'm from" story, is best told by John Steinbeck in his book "Cannery Row"..
> 
> ...



My dad lived in Salinas years ago and then built a house in Spreckels. We were able to visit several times. One year, we took our German exchange student with us. While we were there, we took him and my sister to the Monterey Bay Aquarium and had lunch in a converted building on Cannery Row. That was a great trip.

I'm pretty sure I've read the book, but it's certainly worth a reread [emoji2]


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 15, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> This is a pretty good representation of what it's like here in Portsmouth, Virginia. It's a small city on the Elizabeth River near the mouth of the Chesapeake Bay. The Portsmouth Naval Shipyard was established in 1800; that's where that aircraft carrier, the _Harry S Truman_, is going.



Someone pointed out to me that the Norfolk Naval Shipyard, confusingly located in Portsmouth (typical of this area ), was actually established in 1767 as the Gosport Shipyard; it was renamed in 1862. Oops. Thanks for the correction, friend [emoji2]


----------



## Just Cooking (Sep 15, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> My dad lived in Salinas years ago and then built a house in Spreckels. We were able to visit several times. One year, we took our German exchange student with us. While we were there, we took him and my sister to the Monterey Bay Aquarium and had lunch in a converted building on Cannery Row. That was a great trip.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I've read the book, but it's certainly worth a reread [emoji2]




The aquarium is housed in the Hovden Cannery building where my mother worked in the 40's... As you know, its a beautiful place to visit now..

A little story... My stepfather was a firefighter for The Presidio of Monterey. He was also a volunteer firefighter for the city of Monterey..
After the sardines were fished out, a series of fires destroyed or badly damaged many of the old canneries..
On Thanksgiving Day 1956, Jeannie joined us for dinner.. This was 40 years before we married.. In the middle of dinner, my stepfathers police radio sent out an emergency call for all volunteers to fight a cannery fire.. He, Jeannie and I jumped into his Chevy station wagon and sped hell bent for leather down very steep Prescot Ave.. No flashing lights, no siren.. Jeannie was wide eyed all the way to the fire.. We dropped him off and found a safe place to watch and smell decades of fish oil soaked walls go up in flame.. My sister, in MS has photos of him in precarious firefighting situations as, I believe that he fought every cannery fire in the 50's and 60's..

Yes.  Cannery Row deserves another look...  

Ross


----------



## caseydog (Sep 15, 2017)

The humble birthplace of caseydog, as it looks today on Google Street View. 

CD

.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 15, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> My dad lived in Salinas years ago and then built a house in Spreckels. We were able to visit several times. One year, we took our German exchange student with us. While we were there, we took him and my sister to the Monterey Bay Aquarium and had lunch in a converted building on Cannery Row. That was a great trip.
> 
> *I'm pretty sure I've read the book, but it's certainly worth a reread* [emoji2]



I know I've read it several times...


----------



## rodentraiser (Sep 16, 2017)

I spent the first 17 years of my life in Minnesota, the next 26 years in California, and the last 16 years in Washington state.

The first picture is of the cemetery my great-grandparents donated to the town of Okabena from their farmland in southern Minnesota.

The second picture is me and the mutt in Santana Park in San Jose, CA. I just happened to think of this the other day - the hound dog would have been 40 years old yesterday.

The third picture is of the Air Force radar station on Mt. Umhumnum in the Santa Cruz Mts. in California, complete with the smog. I was up there with out SAR group for a summer workout and we had to rappel down from the roof of that large building in the front. 

The last picture is of the area where I live now in Washington. I'm about 4 blocks from the marina there.


----------



## Addie (Sep 16, 2017)

For the four years I lived in Washington State in Tacoma, I loved it. The scenery was absolutely breath taking. My girlfriend and I would take the kids to Nisqually Park and let the kids loose. Even though I lived inland, I knew I could hop on a bus and be right on the waterfront. And to get my fill of a farm, one of my tenants, her family owned one out in Eaton. I would take Poo with me and fortunately I had bought high top sneakers for him. He discovered cow patties! He love to jump in them. Another one of the days when the urge to kill became strong. But once I got over that we couldn't stop laughing. I just let him loose to have his fun. I think that farm is the main reason he loves living and practicing medicine in Vermont today.


----------



## cjmmytunes (Sep 17, 2017)

I'm born & raised in Elizabeth City, NC.  It's about an hour from the NC OBX beaches and home to the largest USCG Support Base on the East coast.  I'm also about an hour's ride from GG in Portsmouth, Va.


----------



## caseydog (Sep 17, 2017)

I already posted a photo of my birthplace, which is in Glassboro, New Jersey, by the way. Everyomne was impressed, I'm sure. 

But, where I am from is probably more accurately described as where I spent my Junior High and High School years, which is Port Arthur, Texas. 

Port Arthur is 100 miles East of Houston, on the coast, right before you cross into Louisiana. The city is really more like a SW Louisiana town than a Texas town. The area is very Cajun.

Port Arthur is also one of the biggest Oil Refining cities in the US. Hurricane Harvey also flooded Port Arthur, which contributed greatly to gasoline shortages and price hikes. When Port Arthur gets pummeled by tropical cyclones, all the news coverage goes to Houston, so nobody knows about it. 

Port Arthur is where I first had Cajun food -- and became an instant and permanent fan. REAL cajun food. People often think Cajun food is tonsil-scorching spicy. But it really isn't. It is very earthy, and the spices sneak up on you. They don't burn your mouth, they make you sweat. Cajun spices never overpower the flavors of the food. 

Below is a "skyline" picture of Port Arthur. It is not a city skyline, although it can pass for one as you drive into town at night. It is refineries and petro-chemical plants. 

As you drive into Port Arthur, you will also smell oil. It is not as strong as it was when I was living there in the 70s -- thank you EPA. People there like to think of it as "the smell of money," but it also is the smell of cancer, as the area is part of the "cancer belt" that runs along the Gulf coast. 

But, Port Arthur also gave us Janis Joplin. We graduated from the same High School, although not in the same decade. Robert Rauschenberg, the artist, was also from Port Arthur. 

CD

.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 17, 2017)

I'm really enjoying the updates on this thread!  Thank you to all for some interesting and fun reading, and pics.  I'll have to see if I can find some desert pics to add in the couple of days.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 17, 2017)

Me, too, *Cheryl*! Since this floated up recently I've read through it twice already!



caseydog said:


> ...As you drive into Port Arthur, you will also smell oil. It is not as strong as it was when I was living there in the 70s -- thank you EPA. People there like to think of it as "the smell of money," but it also is the smell of cancer, as the area is part of the "cancer belt" that runs along the Gulf coast...


This comment reminded me of when I was a kid and Dad would drive Mom and me through downtown Cleveland on the way to his sister and BILs, who lived on the West Side! *gasp*  Anyway, we would drive past all of the steel plants. If they were smelting ore, the air was rife with the smell and color of that job - a rank smell dusting everything with a fine patina of reddish-brown. I would complain about the smell and cover my nose with my sleeve or shirt collar. Dad would remind me that "that is the smell of men working". Now most of the old plants are gone, and the new steel companies that have rejuvenated the area are environmentally friendly.

I liked the smell of my Dad's employer's factory better. Dad was a bread delivery driver.


----------



## Just Cooking (Sep 18, 2017)

This is a great thread..  

Ross


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 18, 2017)

I look forward to sharing some pics of the land of my people when I return in October. Hoping that these storm systems hanging in the Atlantic don't throw things off.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 18, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Me, too, *Cheryl*! Since this floated up recently I've read through it twice already!
> 
> 
> This comment reminded me of when I was a kid and Dad would drive Mom and me through downtown Cleveland on the way to his sister and BILs, who lived on the West Side! *gasp*  Anyway, we would drive past all of the steel plants. If they were smelting ore, the air was rife with the smell and color of that job - a rank smell dusting everything with a fine patina of reddish-brown. *I would complain about the smell and cover my nose* with my sleeve or shirt collar. Dad would remind me that "that is the smell of men working". Now most of the old plants are gone, and the new steel companies that have rejuvenated the area are environmentally friendly.
> ...




WOW!
That just brought back a memory that I hadn't thought about in a LONG time.
Smells.
Back when I was a kid on Oahu, the skies would go dark with the smoke from the Sugar Cane Fields being burned prior to cutting.  There'd be ash floating around for days!
ACK!  
Or another smell was once the Pineapple was picked, the fields were turned under and cow manure was spread, pretty thickly too.
Double ACK!


----------



## Just Cooking (Sep 18, 2017)

Smells....

The fish canneries were so "fragrant"  that there was a local saying about the 3 main towns of our Peninsula....

Carmel by the Sea
Pacific Grove by God 
Monterey by the Smell

and boy did sardine processing smell..


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 18, 2017)

One place I lived as a kid in southeastern Michigan, when the wind came from the east, we could smell the odor from the Labatt's Beer brewery across the Detroit River in Windsor, Ontario. It doesn't smell as good as you might think.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 18, 2017)

OhmyGosh!

Let's talk about Fish Canneries!
I use to ride TheBus, the city bus on Oahu, 
seriously that's what it's called! 
I took this one route that stopped in front of the 
Cannery and you didn't want to be on that bus
when they let out work!
GEEZ!!!
All the little old ladies would PACK that bus going to 
Kalihi and MAN!  You had literally hold your nose!

WAIT!
They would let the ladies take home all of the
FISH HEADS!  Wrapped in newspaper, I remember, yikes!


----------



## buckytom (Sep 18, 2017)

I think I've posted this here before, but here's a nice, rainy summer day on my front porch: (actually, I got locked out when the battery in the garage door opener died, and it started to pour)


----------



## buckytom (Sep 19, 2017)

Although the neighborhood kids area little hairier than I'm used to:


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 19, 2017)

buckytom said:


> Although the neighborhood kids area little hairier than I'm used to:



I'm thinking that kid should have some more weight.  Great vid Bucky!


----------



## Just Cooking (Sep 19, 2017)

+1...   

Ross


----------



## cjmmytunes (Sep 19, 2017)

TATTRAT said:


> I look forward to sharing some pics of the land of my people when I return in October. Hoping that these storm systems hanging in the Atlantic don't throw things off.



Hopefully your family and friends on the islands will fare well.  Sending prayers up for them all.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 19, 2017)

Tat, I look forward to seeing your photos too!
BT, that's an awfully hair kid!

I wanted to post another video of an artist friend of mine, 
I've know Robert for a very long time (I use to dance in his halau-hula troop)
I get chicken skin every time he sings, beautiful voice.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lQAY6sHa3U

ALOHA!
#LetHawaiiHappen


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 19, 2017)

Oh btw, I forgot to mention, 
^^^ this was filmed right up the street from my
home in Kaneohe at the Koolau Golf Club
at the base of the Koolau Mountain Range, 
GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 19, 2017)

Please indulge me one more video...
this is the direction that music has been
going in the past, oh, maybe 4-5 years or so, 
love it! We saw this little girl the last time we 
went home. Local bars have artists playing
at no charge to the patron, just buy drinks
and pupus and listen to some great stuff
for as long as you like.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BF36mUJjwwQ


*notice the same locale?


----------



## Just Cooking (Sep 19, 2017)

Lovely videos... Thank you for sharing...  

Ross


----------



## buckytom (Sep 19, 2017)

K-girl, I've always wondered where Hawaiians go on vacation. I mean, you already live in paradise, so...


----------



## taxlady (Sep 19, 2017)

Just Cooking said:


> Lovely videos... Thank you for sharing...
> 
> Ross


What Ross wrote.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 19, 2017)

Love the videos, bucky and kgirl!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 20, 2017)

buckytom said:


> K-girl, I've always wondered where Hawaiians go on vacation. I mean, you already live in paradise, so...



Bucky, most folks in Hawaii will vacation either/or in Las Vegas
(they LOVE to gamble), or
DisneyLand. Although a few folks we know go to Alaska to go 
Salmon Fishing.  Never had such fantastic Salmon in my life!
One friend would invite us all over (a go 25 folks easy)
for a fresh fish dinner.  We'd potluck the sides and he would
bust open his huge cooler full of just caught Salmon, 
throw those babies on the grill and GRIND!

For we two, we would go once a year to our home in Arizona that 
we rented out and make sure everything was hunky-dory and then
our second trip for the year would be back East to visit with
my husband's family.  They are all clustered in the DC/Baltimore area. 
Saw my first ever snow though of all place
in the middle of the desert in our backyard in Arizona


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 10, 2017)

Finally, some BDA shots worth sharing!


----------



## Addie (Oct 10, 2017)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Bucky, most folks in Hawaii will vacation either/or in Las Vegas
> (they LOVE to gamble), or
> DisneyLand. Although a few folks we know go to Alaska to go
> Salmon Fishing.  Never had such fantastic Salmon in my life!
> ...



I had come back stateside and had a native Hawaiian come over to visit me in February. He had never been off Oahu. He certainly wasn't dressed for our weather. One morning it was snowing and he took his shirt and sandals off and ran outside. He started to do an Hawaiian dance and sing in his native language. Some neighbors heard and saw him and called the police. Needless to say, they were amused. They stayed to watch him for a few minutes. They left shaking their heads in disbelief. All of a sudden he realized it was cold outside and decided to come back inside. 

The next day I took him out in the backyard and showed him how to make snowballs and a very small snowman. He wanted to know if he could take the snowman home. We had a snowball fight before we went back inside. He was just so enthralled with that snow. Two days later homesickness hit really hard and he headed back to Hawaii. Minus the snowman. By then it had all melted away.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 10, 2017)

TATTRAT said:


> Finally, some BDA shots worth sharing!...


*TAT*, those are strikingly beautiful! This is "home" to you, right? I especially love the landscape shot of the houses and buildings on the hillside. The colors of the  houses are so cheerful.


----------



## Just Cooking (Oct 10, 2017)

+1... Beautiful photos..   

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 2, 2020)

:Bump:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLccAiLIwvk

I was thinking about this thread a few days ago and went looking for it …
With more new folks here at DC, I'd love to see/hear about where folks are from.

Above is one of my videos I took from the apartment that DH and I stay at when we go back home to Oahu, Hawaii, USA.
We like to stay for a month and don't really want to bother family or friends, so … there you are.


----------



## Farmer Jon (Feb 2, 2020)

I do t know if I comented before but I will now anyway. Northeastern Nebraska. Work and play.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 2, 2020)

Sault Sainte Marie, Michigan is where I hail from.  We are at the northern most spot where Lakes Superior, and Huron are joined together by the Sainte Mary's River.  We are subjected to weather from the 16 points of the compass, as well as the lakes being large enough to create their own weather systems.   40 or so miles south of us is the Straights of Mackinaw which joins Lakes Huron, and Michigan.

Here are some pitctures of my home through different seasons, and some of the beautiful scenery of the area.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 3, 2020)

Gorgeous Chief!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 3, 2020)

Oh!
… and the different foods from where I'm from!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CQrK0hkX_Q

Matsumoto's Shave Ice, note, it's not Shaved Ice 

They've moved into a new, real nice, big AIR CONDITIONED building too.
That family has got to be worth some serious coin! 
There's a line a mile long, always!
I like the Rainbow flavor with ice cream and azuki beans on the bottom!


----------



## Just Cooking (Feb 3, 2020)

Our hometown.. Jeannie was born there, I arrived in 1944, when I was 5..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8i4P0EdtFQ

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 3, 2020)

Just Cooking said:


> Our hometown.. Jeannie was born there, I arrived in 1944, when I was 5..
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8i4P0EdtFQ
> 
> Ross



WOW!
I've been to Pacific Grove many many times before, but seeing through the lens of what seems to be a drone is just drop dead beautiful!
Thank you *Ross* for posting that clip.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 3, 2020)

Just Cooking said:


> Our hometown.. Jeannie was born there, I arrived in 1944, when I was 5..
> 
> Ross



Nice clip of the first place I ever lived.  Thanks, Ross. I'd never seen it.


----------



## Just Cooking (Feb 4, 2020)

Thank you K-Girl and PF...  

Its a beautiful place to live.. We wanted to spend our last years there but, just could not afford to..   

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 4, 2020)

Just Cooking said:


> Thank you K-Girl and PF...
> 
> Its a beautiful place to live.. *We wanted to spend our last years there but, just could not afford to*..
> 
> Ross



We're with you *Ross*!
That's a _big_ reason why we left Hawaii!!!!


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 4, 2020)

What a great idea Ross...just beautiful!


Here's a video of my beautiful home town. We now live just 10 miles inland. 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zo2UMPcZOls


----------



## Just Cooking (Feb 4, 2020)

Very nice, Kayelle.. 

So many lovely towns on the Cali coast...

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 4, 2020)

What a cool town *K-L*!!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 4, 2020)

Here's a video that I took back in 2018 when we were back home in Hawaii.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-ExQhsVY7Y

This out on the West side of Oahu, Ko'Olina, where Disney has their resort, GORGEOUS!!!  Yeah, and the 4 lagoons out here ain't too shabby either.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 4, 2020)

When I lived in Pacific Grove, I slept in the top drawer of a dresser.  I was 2 months old when we moved to San Angelo, TX.


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 10, 2020)

Born and raised in SoCal...spent a couple of years in Washington and Montana, but always came back home to my roots.   This was a spectacular snowfall on Thanksgiving Day 2019 here in the desert of SoCa - 2200 ft elevation.  Have never seen this in 40 years of living here.   Pictures taken from my front walkway....carefully, as I was afraid I would slip and fall.  So beautiful for folks here who aren't used to it!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 22, 2020)

I recorded this video back in 2018
This is at the Outrigger Hotel's Kani Ka Pila Grill
Great bar, great food, great vib
There's no cover charge, just come as you are,
eat drink and me merry 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iPUtpvQnqc

… and those ladies sure did! 



… this was their first round of cocktails! 
They were really a lot of fun!


----------



## taxlady (Feb 22, 2020)

Those ladies in the video looked like they had been rehearsing that together!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 22, 2020)

taxlady said:


> Those ladies in the video _looked like they had been rehearsing that together!_



*Taxy*, they're a HALAU or hula dance troop from Kobe Japan.
They were in Honolulu for a competition. 
There are halaus all over the world!
The artist, Mailani Makainai, was wonderful with them.
After their first round of cocktails, they just danced the night away.
It was fun to watch, but you see this sort of thing all over Hawaii, really,
if you know where to look


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## GimmeAnother1 (Feb 26, 2020)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 39303
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I have the same pic with the boards. Stayed at the Outrigger. Hung out at Dukes and other places while there. What amazed me most about Honolulu and especially Waikiki was the talent of the local musicians (that and sunsets every night!). Very talented and many bands there. I actually ran into one on Maui that I started following on YT. 
I’ll see if I can dig up my board pic of that alley 

https://youtu.be/gyzj2lJzzi0


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 26, 2020)

GimmeAnother1 said:


> I have the same pic with the boards. Stayed at the Outrigger. Hung out at Dukes and other places while there. What amazed me most about Honolulu and especially Waikiki was the talent of the local musicians (that and sunsets every night!). Very talented and many bands there. I actually ran into one on Maui that I started following on YT.
> I’ll see if I can dig up my board pic of that alley
> 
> https://youtu.be/gyzj2lJzzi0



Right?! 
Love the music in Hawaii, but I just plain love music.
DUKE'S on Sunday! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPOaxp295SY

Did you also get to see Henry Kapono?

We went this last trip home and I swear I took my own video, but I can't find it now, oh well, it's around somewhere.

Those surf boards are re-arranged for time to time, I thought that one shot was MONEY!! 

Miss home …


----------



## GimmeAnother1 (Feb 26, 2020)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Right?!
> 
> Love the music in Hawaii, but I just plain love music.
> 
> ...




Here’s my snap of them


----------



## GimmeAnother1 (Feb 26, 2020)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Right?!
> 
> Love the music in Hawaii, but I just plain love music.
> 
> ...





Miss the sunsets there too. Took pics like this every night!!!!



Couple other snaps while there..


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 27, 2020)

Beautiful pics, all!  

Sunset a couple of evenings ago, from my front yard in the SoCal high desert.


----------



## RCJoe (Feb 27, 2020)

I live where Ohio, Kentucky, and West Virginia meet.  The Ohio Valley and heart of Appalachia.  I refer to myself as an Appalachian-American. 

What's it look like.  It is most wonderful in the summer when everything is green and in leaf, or in winter when covered in snow.  The rest of the time it looks like mud. (brown-gray) 

Sunset on the Ohio River (River Boat loaded with Coal) 







Winter Snow (starts as rain, turns to snow and snow coats everything)






Springtime and the Humidity is 90%+ here






The Cable Suspension Bridge near where I live in the evening from a boat






These are the pretty images of this area,  Appalachia,  that many here would like the world to see.

But if you were to only watch the opening scenes of the movie...."The People vs Larry Flynt"  (his childhood in the hills of eastern Kentucky)  you would get a fairly accurate view of what it would have looked like for so many people living in this region in the 1950's. (where these photos are taken)


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 27, 2020)

Well, it's 6 am, it's now raining and haven't had power since about 3:30 am. (love my generac!)  It's 33 f, we were waiting to see if we got rain or 10 inches of snow.  

Took these pictures yesterday...  told my son I was getting ready to ride the tunnel on my snowboard...  who needs Hawaii?  

again, sorry about the sideways but from the way I load them it is too complicated to try and turn...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 10, 2020)

I know that I've made mention in the past that I attended a school that is for children of Hawaiian descent.
Once a year, they organize what's called Song Contest for the High School students.
We compete in a cappella Hawaiian Language Song, by graduating year or "Class of 20XX".
Girls, Boys and Combined Class.

This year will be the 100th Song Contest, WOW!!
It will take place in Honolulu Hawaii on March 20 at 7pm HST.
I wanted to share the link if anyone is interested in watching it streamed live here:
https://www.ksbe.edu/songcontest/2020/
I'm not sure how much of this I'll be able to stay awake for, but I think I read somewhere that this will be re-broadcast several times, so...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 16, 2020)

THIS is where I'm from! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8gJBIjAVKI


The video was filmed in the middle of Kaneohe Bay.
Kaneohe Girl In Arizona, missing home!

Enjoy the video


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 16, 2020)

I suppose I should put some picture sup of my neighborhood, and area.  It's truly a gorgeous place to live, just very few good employment prospects.  I used tohabe gorgeous pictures of the fall colors.  Don't know what happened to them.  But here's a link of some U.P. fall colors - https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C1CHBF_enUS893US893&sxsrf=ALeKk03Zhh7QzZ4ddUnGAZ9iTLW4qAKyhQ:1600268649941&source=univ&tbm=isch&q=U.P.+Fall+colors&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwirx7Kj-e3rAhVDHM0KHdMOBu8QsAR6BAgFEAE&biw=1366&bih=625#imgrc=Jm_yRMvIXiJAwM

Some of those fall color pictures pictures look like my neighborhood.

and a link for the Soo Locks - https://www.saultstemarie.com/attractions/soo-locks/

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Sep 16, 2020)

Nice pix Chief, those are some beautiful views.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Sep 16, 2020)

Here is where Sir Loin of Beef originated:






WELCOME TO WESTERN NEW YORK! 
Where the only kind of weather they have is inclement.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 26, 2021)

**BUMP**

This is where I'm from ... 


May 2019-Honolulu Hawaii-Diamond Head or Leahi

*sigh*

I miss home


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 26, 2021)

DH and I lived right about, 

here



That was such a great apartment!  Right at the end of Kalakaua Avenue, on the water, at the beginning of what is called "The Gold Coast" ... MAN!

This is the view from the condo that we stay at when ever we go home now.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 9, 2021)

I took this photo back in May 2015 at The Hilton Hawaiian Village, while seated at The Great Lawn... what a venue.  We were there for a May Day Concert and it was fantastic.  It was a gorgeous evening, loads of different foods and drink stalls for purchase... just a treat!

I know that Discuss Cooking has gained alot of new members, and I sure would like to see and hear about where you're from.


----------



## KatyCooks (Oct 9, 2021)

Hawaii is on my list of places I want to visit.  It is such a long way from the UK though, which makes it hugely expensive.   (Other places in the US that I still want to see are Boston, San Francisco and I would love to fly in a helicopter over the Grand Canyon.)


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 9, 2021)

KatyCooks said:


> Hawaii is on my list of places I want to visit.  It is such a long way from the UK though, which makes it hugely expensive.   (Other places in the US that I still want to see are Boston, San Francisco and I would love to *fly in a helicopter over the Grand Canyon*.)



We don't live very far from the South Rim of The Grand Canyon and go there often.



We'll take a picnic lunch and just sit in awe at this glorious place.

*Katy*, Hawaii is nothing to sneeze at either, but yes, spendy.
Not just the flight but then once you get there... oye!
Right now you can't even get a rental car so there's that...
We were going to go this past Summer, but, NO!


----------



## KatyCooks (Oct 9, 2021)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> We don't live very far from the South Rim of The Grand Canyon and go there often.
> 
> View attachment 49192
> 
> ...



The Grand Canyon is so well named!  Such a spectacular looking place.    I have been to southern Arizona three times as I have a friend who lives in Tucson.   The difference between AZ and North Hampshire in the UK is huge!   I think the main thing is the proliferation of cacti in AZ -v- trees/grass/general greenery in Hampshire.  I appreciate both! 

My main interest in Hawaii is the volcanoes.   I have been fascinated by them since childhood.  Though obviously I am conscious that Kilauea has been particularly active recently and people have lost their homes.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 9, 2021)

Katy, if you are interested in volcanoes, have you been to Iceland? They have the same kind of "gentle volcanoes" that Hawaii has. Those are the only two places that do.


----------



## KatyCooks (Oct 9, 2021)

taxlady said:


> Katy, if you are interested in volcanoes, have you been to Iceland? They have the same kind of "gentle volcanoes" that Hawaii has. Those are the only two places that do.



I guess I would rather go somewhere warm Taxy!  

But seriously, yes, I could go somewhere nearer for sure.   Italy has Etna and Vesuvius which I could visit too.    But as a child at school we did a project on volcanoes, where I first found out about Kilauea and ever since I have been absolutely determined to visit.   It's a bucket-list thing.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 9, 2021)

KatyCooks said:


> The Grand Canyon is so well named!  Such a spectacular looking place.    I have been to southern Arizona three times as I have a friend who lives in Tucson.   The difference between AZ and North Hampshire in the UK is huge!   I think the main thing is the proliferation of cacti in AZ -v- trees/grass/general greenery in Hampshire.  I appreciate both!
> 
> My main interest in Hawaii is the volcanoes.   I have been fascinated by them since childhood.  Though obviously I am conscious that Kilauea has been particularly active recently and people have lost their homes.



*Katy*, we use to live in the Tucson area and I agree, the Cacti is prolific there.  Now we live in Northern Arizona and it is vastly different!  We're above mile high so the green is abundant! That's one the reasons we moved, we were tired of the "desert-y environment" not to mention the heat! 

As to Hawaii's volcanoes, Madam Pele has been active pretty continuously since 1983 I think...
She must be really p.o.'d! 
My family is originally from The Big Island and I have spent alot of time there.  GORGEOUS!  I've seen many lava fountains and flows over the years.


----------



## KatyCooks (Oct 9, 2021)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> *Katy*, we use to live in the Tucson area and I agree, the Cacti is prolific there.  Now we live in Northern Arizona and it is vastly different!  We're above mile high so the green is abundant! That's one the reasons we moved, we were tired of the "desert-y environment" not to mention the heat!
> 
> As to Hawaii's volcanoes, Madam Pele has been active pretty continuously since 1983 I think...
> She must be really p.o.'d!
> My family is originally from The Big Island and I have spent alot of time there.  GORGEOUS!  I've seen many lava fountains and flows over the years.



Volcanoes are both productive and destructive.   I am utterly fascinated by them.  To see lava flow in real life is a dream to me.  You are very lucky!  (But not if your home was being destroyed.)     

To me, anything that is not my "normal" is interesting.   So my friend, who lives in Tucson, is not at all interested in cacti.  And to be fair, my visits have proved that although very interesting, it would be difficult to live in such a dry and hot climate.    (My "normal" in Britain is a lot of rain and no major highs or lows of temperature.)


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 9, 2021)

My normal -wet and mushy from end of March to June, beautiful end of My to August, biting bug infested, moderate hot July, also humid, dry, hot, bug infested August, cooling September, but beautiful (bugs are gone), spectacular October with changing fall colors, cold, often below zero, with gobs of snow November through March (5 foot of snow in one weekend in Dec 1995, 2 months straight sub zero temps, in the eaerly2000's).   No tornadoes, no poison snakes, or spiders, lots of wasps, bees, horseflies, deerflies, more mosquitoes than you can believe, etc.  Exceptional forests, lakes, streams, rivers, Great Lakes, snow sports, pristine water, great small, and large game hunting, the best fudge shops on the planet, Maple trees, and so, maple syrup.  If not for the bugs, it would be an absolute paradise.  Oh, and then there are the wild edibles, blueberries, strawberries, blackberries,  Saskatoon berries, raspberries, thimble berries, wintergreen berries, wild cherries, choke cherries, the list goes on.  And don't even get me started on shrooms.

Yeh, that was home.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

